# All drivers must use Waze.



## galileo5

I would strongly urge every driver to use Waze solely because it allows the destination pin drop/checkered flag to be moved. Since the driver app transfers GPS coordinates instead of the actual address to nav apps, depending on the coordinates, the driver can be led to the other side of the block, creating a bad experience for both driver and passenger.

What I do during the trip (long before approaching the destination) is check to see if the final street in Waze corresponds to the street listed in the driver app. If it doesn't match up, I replant the flag to the correct side of the block. That would lead me to the right address. Doing this is important because it allows me to avoid the hassle of frustratingly navigating through headache one-way streets.

It's smart to check the final street on your way to the passenger and to the passenger's destination.

The way to reposition the flag/pin is to long-press where you want the flag to be. When the address bubble pops up (with the correct street) after the long-press, tap on the small, circled _I_ in the upper right corner of that bubble, then hit Go.


----------



## Luber4.9

This is excellent advice. Thank you.


----------



## Altima ATL

Nah - Waze is just too busy of an app for me. 

If I need warnings about police or spot the vehicle on the shoulder, then would be time to think about doing something else.


----------



## galileo5

Altima ATL said:


> Nah - Waze is just too busy of an app for me.
> 
> If I need warnings about police or spot the vehicle on the shoulder, then would be time to think about doing something else.


You can silence those warnings under Settings.


----------



## SafeT

galileo5 said:


> It's smart to check the final street on your way to the passenger and to the passenger's destination.
> 
> The way to reposition the flag/pin is to long-press where you want the flag to be. When the address bubble pops up (with the correct street) after the long-press, tap on the small, circled _I_ in the upper right corner of that bubble, then hit Go.


How many wrecks or near wrecks have you had playing with your app while you are driving? I hope your insurance is good.


----------



## galileo5

SafeT said:


> How many wrecks or near wrecks have you had playing with your app while you are driving? I hope your insurance is good.


Good idea to do this at stops.


----------



## Altima ATL

galileo5 said:


> You can silence those warnings under Settings.


I kinda gave up on Waze (or waahzae) after I tried to close out a KFC popup and ended up with Colonel Sanders voice giving me directions - There are a copious amount of settings and trying to find the ones to switch off is a nightmare - Waze is not for me.


----------



## galileo5

Altima ATL said:


> I kinda gave up on Waze (or waahzae) after I tried to close out a KFC popup and ended up with Colonel Sanders voice giving me directions - There are a copious amount of settings and trying to find the ones to switch off is a nightmare - Waze is not for me.


Those ads are annoying, but go away once your car moves.


----------



## Altima ATL

galileo5 said:


> Those ads are annoying, but go away once your car moves.


But that is the only time you can do all those pin moves and stuff you were talking about.


----------



## galileo5

Altima ATL said:


> But that is the only time you can do all those pin moves and stuff you were talking about.


You're not repositioning the flag/pin every single time. You're doing a quick quality check to make sure your destination is accurate. Only when it's not is when you long-press to reposition and head to the correct location.

Those ads don't pop up at every single stop. When they do, close out of it.


----------



## kingdog

any decent driver knows to check app street with gps street as you arrive.. no need to distract yourself relocating the pin, just use common sense.

waze is junk compared to google maps. not even close. use google maps for a week and tell me you still like waze..


----------



## galileo5

kingdog said:


> any decent driver knows to check app street with gps street as you arrive.. no need to distract yourself relocating the pin, just use common sense.
> 
> waze is junk compared to google maps. not even close. use google maps for a week and tell me you still like waze..


I'm guessing you don't know how to use Waze. Most of my passengers love Waze. 
Like I said in my initial post: Repositioning the flag helps with the one-way street struggles.


----------



## kingdog

galileo5 said:


> I'm guessing you don't know how to use Waze. Most of my passengers love Waze.
> Like I said in my initial post: Repositioning the flag helps with the one-way street struggles.


and I'm guessing you've never touched google maps. passengers love waze? lolz, passengers are idiots generally speaking so, that means nothing.
repositioning the flag is more likely to get you in trouble trying to find a place, not to mention rear end someone. it's really easy to figure out what street your pax is on, as I said any decent driver anticipates this by verifying the actual address..

reasons why waze is inferior to google maps:

doesn't tell you what side of the street your destination is on- deal breaker

gives you pop up ads when stopped- deal breaker

can't input directions while moving- deal breaker

really annoying and utterly useless notifications about red light cameras, potholes, and cars stopped on shoulder

NO LANE ASSIST- google maps is so far superior, anyone that drives for a living is a sucker if you're not using google maps lane assist

SLOW AF- ever make a wrong turn with waze? watch it take a slow four seconds to re adjust, while you've passed the next turn you were supposed to make

waze will embarrass you- can't tell you how many times when I was new and thought waze was good that it started to take me on some loopy roundabout route only for my pax to say 'uhh what are you doing? I'm right down the street.." no traffic..

waze will overcharge your pax- yay waze never taking the conventional route thats often the best, instead taking circuitous routes that may save 30 seconds but add two miles to the fare thus over charging your rider. unprofessional.

so yeah, keep using waze, enjoy!

ps- try google maps for a week and you'll never open waze again


----------



## galileo5

kingdog said:


> and I'm guessing you've never touched google maps. passengers love waze? lolz, passengers are idiots generally speaking so, that means nothing.
> repositioning the flag is more likely to get you in trouble trying to find a place, not to mention rear end someone. it's really easy to figure out what street your pax is on, as I said any decent driver anticipates this by verifying the actual address..
> 
> reasons why waze is inferior to google maps:
> 
> doesn't tell you what side of the street your destination is on- deal breaker
> 
> gives you pop up ads when stopped- deal breaker
> 
> can't input directions while moving- deal breaker
> 
> really annoying and utterly useless notifications about red light cameras, potholes, and cars stopped on shoulder
> 
> NO LANE ASSIST- google maps is so far superior, anyone that drives for a living is a sucker if you're not using google maps lane assist
> 
> SLOW AF- ever make a wrong turn with waze? watch it take a slow four seconds to re adjust, while you've passed the next turn you were supposed to make
> 
> waze will embarrass you- can't tell you how many times when I was new and thought waze was good that it started to take me on some loopy roundabout route only for my pax to say 'uhh what are you doing? I'm right down the street.." no traffic..
> 
> waze will overcharge your pax- yay waze never taking the conventional route thats often the best, instead taking circuitous routes that may save 30 seconds but add two miles to the fare thus over charging your rider. unprofessional.
> 
> so yeah, keep using waze, enjoy!
> 
> ps- try google maps for a week and you'll never open waze again


I used Google Maps. I have no issues with Maps -- except that you can't move the pin.

"doesn't tell you what side of the street your destination is on- deal breaker"
Yes, it does. Sometimes the flag is planted in the middle of the street, but that's a GPS issue, not a nav issue.

"can't input directions while moving- deal breaker"
Yes, you can. Just tell it you're the passenger. I don't understand why you're criticizing me for telling drivers to follow my instructions while moving (which I didn't), but then you're talking about inputting an address while moving.

"really annoying and utterly useless notifications about red light cameras, potholes, and cars stopped on shoulder"
You can mute this.

"waze will overcharge your pax- yay waze never taking the conventional route thats often the best, instead taking circuitous routes that may save 30 seconds but add two miles to the fare thus over charging your rider. unprofessional."
You have route options to choose from.


----------



## SafeT

I always laugh when a noob starts saying how great Waze is.  I only had one customer request I use it. He was an idiot. He insisted on navigating himself for his 6 block ride. I thing the putz low starred me because I would not use Waze. Google now owns Waze. If there was anything good in Waze Google has already ripped it out and put it in it's premium product... Google maps. I like the sat view by the way. You can see each individual house.


----------



## galileo5

SafeT said:


> I always laugh when a noob starts saying how great Waze is.  I only had one customer request I use it. He was an idiot. He insisted on navigating himself for his 6 block ride. I thing the putz low starred me because I would not use Waze. Google now owns Waze. If there was anything good in Waze Google has already ripped it out and put it in it's premium product... Google maps. I like the sat view by the way. You can see each individual house.


Why do you presume I'm new?


----------



## kingdog

galileo5 said:


> "doesn't tell you what side of the street your destination is on- deal breaker"
> Yes, it does. Sometimes the flag is planted in the middle of the street, but that's a GPS issue, not a nav issue.
> 
> "can't input directions while moving- deal breaker"
> Yes, you can. Just tell it you're the passenger. I don't understand why you're criticizing me for telling drivers to follow my instructions while moving (which I didn't), but then you're talking about inputting an address while moving.
> 
> "really annoying and utterly useless notifications about red light cameras, potholes, and cars stopped on shoulder"
> You can mute this.
> 
> "waze will overcharge your pax- yay waze never taking the conventional route thats often the best, instead taking circuitous routes that may save 30 seconds but add two miles to the fare thus over charging your rider. unprofessional."
> You have route options to choose from.


you should never type while driving but sometimes it is necessary, the less fumbling the better. also, pop up ads looks so amateur.

it never tells you what side of the street, blame the pax, the app, whatever, it's a deal breaker as a professional driver.

route options to choose from? well sometimes you're picking people up in traffic and blocking a lane and you just need to be able to go and rely on the route given immediately. like I said, waze has embarrassed me many times. overcharged pax on imaginative longer routes many times. I could list the stories if you'd like. I don't think I've made a mistake or a wrong turn in about 300 rides using google maps. definitely can't say that about my waze days.

this fixation of needing to move the pin is an imagined issue. all drivers know to look at the driver app to verify the drop off. and again, this imagined issue of needing to move the pin all the time HARDLY overcomes the benefits google maps gives you. lane assist. end of story.

if I come off as hostile it is only because your OP title reads "EVERYONE MUST TAKE MY BAD ADVICE" ...


----------



## galileo5

kingdog said:


> you should never type while driving but sometimes it is necessary, the less fumbling the better. also, pop up ads looks so amateur.
> 
> it never tells you what side of the street, blame the pax, the app, whatever, it's a deal breaker as a professional driver.
> 
> route options to choose from? well sometimes you're picking people up in traffic and blocking a lane and you just need to be able to go and rely on the route given immediately. like I said, waze has embarrassed me many times. overcharged pax on imaginative longer routes many times. I could list the stories if you'd like. I don't think I've made a mistake or a wrong turn in about 300 rides using google maps. definitely can't say that about my waze days.
> 
> this fixation of needing to move the pin is an imagined issue. all drivers know to look at the driver app to verify the drop off. and again, this imagined issue of needing to move the pin all the time HARDLY overcomes the benefits google maps gives you. lane assist. end of story.
> 
> if I come off as hostile it is only because your OP title reads "EVERYONE MUST TAKE MY BAD ADVICE" ...


It doesn't bother me if you're hostile towards advice I'm giving to those who complain that the nav app misdirects them. I'm offering a solution to a specific complaint I've seen in this forum whereas you're saying this is all imagined. One-way streets? You keep avoiding that.
Passengers aren't bothered by the popup ads as long as you're getting them to their destination. You're hating senselessly.
It does tell you which side of the street the address is at. You haven't used it enough to know it.
Route options can be accessed while you're moving, and it won't block you from doing it b/c you're not typing anything.
This tip clearly doesn't apply to you because you're obviously a flawless driver. In any event, you're not offering anything of use to this issue.


----------



## Novus Caesar

I might try that. I have twice now had the Google Map based on GPS take me to the other side of a river into another state. I fell for it the first time. The second time I saw that, I texted the rider to verify. It was wrong.


----------



## grayspinner

Google tells me about one way streets


----------



## SafeT

galileo5 said:


> I'm giving to those who complain that the nav app misdirects them


See, you don't even know the name of the map app. It's Google maps.


----------



## Backdash

"All divers must use Waze"
I prefer and use Google Maps.
I hope I'm not in some kind of trouble because of that.


----------



## galileo5

grayspinner said:


> Google tells me about one way streets


The point is, do you want to figure out on your own which one-way streets to access to get to your destination while you're driving or do you want the convenience of following correct directions in the nav app?


----------



## galileo5

SafeT said:


> See, you don't even know the name of the map app. It's Google maps.


What are you talking about?


----------



## 14gIV

kingdog said:


> reasons why waze is inferior to google maps:
> doesn't tell you what side of the street your destination is on


lol you do realize that Even #'s are on the South and West side right?

Streets going east and west bound = even #'s on the south side

Streets going north and south bound = even #'s on the west side

You can figure out which side the odd #'s are on


----------



## Backdash

galileo5 said:


> The point is, do you want to figure out on your own which one-way streets to access to get to your destination while you're driving or do you want the convenience of following correct directions in the nav app?


Google Maps gives you correct directions you don't have to figure anything out regarding one way streets.
What it does do is show you one way streets in the surrounding area so that if your destination is listed as being "on the left" and you want it to be "on the right" you can see on the map if there are any one way streets that would cause a problem with a last minute reroute.


----------



## UTX1

Altima ATL said:


> I kinda gave up on Waze (or waahzae) after I tried to close out a KFC popup and ended up with Colonel Sanders voice giving me directions .


In Five Hundred feet, It's Finger Lickin' Good !


----------



## galileo5

Backdash said:


> Google Maps gives you correct directions you don't have to figure anything out regarding one way streets.
> What it does do is show you one way streets in the surrounding area so that if your destination is listed as being "on the left" and you want it to be "on the right" you can see on the map if there are any one way streets that would cause a problem with a last minute reroute.


That's too much of a guessing game that takes up valuable time.


----------



## Backdash

galileo5 said:


> That's too much of a guessing game that takes up valuable time.


Cool, whatever works for you.


----------



## Kristr90

I like waze but will try google maps to see which one is better, the one thing about waze that I don't like is it doesn't tell you the correct lane to be in sometimes, but I am not sure any GPS does. I used ubers GPS when I first started and it was horrible. I hope that it is not google maps.


----------



## kingdog

14gIV said:


> lol you do realize that Even #'s are on the South and West side right?
> 
> Streets going east and west bound = even #'s on the south side
> 
> Streets going north and south bound = even #'s on the west side
> 
> You can figure out which side the odd #'s are on


you can't think of one scenario in which you're not picking or dropping off at a numbered address? when I'm driving through downtown SF in a blur of activity I don't want to be figuring out what side of the street, I want to just know. I can have conversations with pax and not skip a beat with google maps..

there is really no argument here guys. google maps owns waze in every conceivable measure. except apparently the imagined issue of it bringing you to the mouth of one way streets all the time..doesn't happen to me ever, I think you are under estimating google maps my friend. It truly feels like you've never actually used it.


----------



## grayspinner

In my area, 99% of the time it doesn't matter one bit if I am approaching from the same side of the street as the destination. 

If it does (divided road), then Google maps generally puts me going the right way for that.

Go ahead and use Waze if you like it. I'm going to keep in using Google maps cause it works best for me.

Plus my car icon on Google maps is an x-wing fighter & that brings me joy.

I don't give a f*ck if pax like Waze or not - I'm the sober driver and I'm using Google maps


----------



## JMBF831

galileo5 said:


> I would strongly urge every driver to use Waze solely because it allows the destination pin drop/checkered flag to be moved. Since the driver app transfers GPS coordinates instead of the actual address to nav apps, depending on the coordinates, the driver can be led to the other side of the block, creating a bad experience for both driver and passenger.
> 
> What I do during the trip (long before approaching the destination) is check to see if the final street in Waze corresponds to the street listed in the driver app. If it doesn't match up, I replant the flag to the correct side of the block. That would lead me to the right address. Doing this is important because it allows me to avoid the hassle of frustratingly navigating through headache one-way streets.
> 
> It's smart to check the final street on your way to the passenger and to the passenger's destination.
> 
> The way to reposition the flag/pin is to long-press where you want the flag to be. When the address bubble pops up (with the correct street) after the long-press, tap on the small, circled _I_ in the upper right corner of that bubble, then hit Go.


Nope, Waze sucks.

I strongly prefer Google maps. It is a much cleaner, user friendly app.


----------



## galileo5

JMBF831 said:


> Nope, Waze sucks.
> 
> I strongly prefer Google maps. It is a much cleaner, user friendly app.


Okay then. Completely ignore why I recommend it.


----------



## galileo5

kingdog said:


> you can't think of one scenario in which you're not picking or dropping off at a numbered address? when I'm driving through downtown SF in a blur of activity I don't want to be figuring out what side of the street, I want to just know. I can have conversations with pax and not skip a beat with google maps..
> 
> there is really no argument here guys. google maps owns waze in every conceivable measure. except apparently the imagined issue of it bringing you to the mouth of one way streets all the time..doesn't happen to me ever, I think you are under estimating google maps my friend. It truly feels like you've never actually used it.


Maps doesn't even offer Lane Assist, so let's quit with the fairy tales.


----------



## JMBF831

galileo5 said:


> Okay then. Completely ignore why I recommend it.


I don't even know what you're talking about because I never have that problem. If the pax drops the pin correctly I will find them, if they don't, it's a challenge. I don't see how rearranging the pin makes a difference. Maybe you aren't explaining yourself clearly?


----------



## DeeFree

galileo5 said:


> I would strongly urge every driver to use Waze solely because it allows the destination pin drop/checkered flag to be moved. Since the driver app transfers GPS coordinates instead of the actual address to nav apps, depending on the coordinates, the driver can be led to the other side of the block, creating a bad experience for both driver and passenger.
> 
> What I do during the trip (long before approaching the destination) is check to see if the final street in Waze corresponds to the street listed in the driver app. If it doesn't match up, I replant the flag to the correct side of the block. That would lead me to the right address. Doing this is important because it allows me to avoid the hassle of frustratingly navigating through headache one-way streets.
> 
> It's smart to check the final street on your way to the passenger and to the passenger's destination.
> 
> The way to reposition the flag/pin is to long-press where you want the flag to be. When the address bubble pops up (with the correct street) after the long-press, tap on the small, circled _I_ in the upper right corner of that bubble, then hit Go.


I despise Waze.


----------



## galileo5

JMBF831 said:


> I don't even know what you're talking about because I never have that problem. If the pax drops the pin correctly I will find them, if they don't, it's a challenge. I don't see how rearranging the pin makes a difference. Maybe you aren't explaining yourself clearly?


If you don't know what I'm talking about, then why do you slam my post by saying Waze sucks?

You admit that you struggle finding the passengers at times. My original post was the solution to that very problem.

You should make sure that the final street you're guided to corresponds to the address in the driver app. The driver app -- again -- doesn't transfer address information to the navigation app. It transfers GPS coordinates. If the coordinates are closer to the other side of the block, the navigation app will guide you to that side of the block because it's trying to reach the pin -- not to the address. This is a problem.

What you can do with Waze -- that you can't do with Google Maps -- is adjust the flag/pin to the correct address so that you're guided to your destination correctly.


----------



## Backdash

galileo5 said:


> Maps doesn't even offer Lane Assist, so let's quit with the fairy tales.


Its called "Lane Guidance" 
Notice the 4 lanes under the distance to next turn indication. It shows the four lanes and the one you should be in is green. It will also say "use the second from the right lane to exit"


----------



## Nikncarlo

I only use waze during the day because it isn't very accurate in my area especially in new neighborhoods so if it's off by a block i can see streets better. I only use Google maps at night because it will tell me which side of the street the numeric is on and helps greatly on barely lit streets


----------



## borrowedtune

The nice thing about Waze is when it directs you down Rape Alley. This job could use more excitement at times and I appreciate it.


----------



## galileo5

borrowedtune said:


> The nice thing about Waze is when it directs you down Rape Alley. This job could use more excitement at times and I appreciate it.


That's a GPS issue, not a Waze issue.


----------



## 14gIV

galileo5 said:


> If you don't know what I'm talking about, then why do you slam my post by saying Waze sucks?


Don't let it get to you...I consider myself one of the smartest people on this forum but my posts get slammed all the time. 
People be will always jealous


----------



## SafeT

14gIV said:


> I consider myself one of the smartest people on this forum


I think I see why you get slammed.


----------



## kingdog

ps I was just driving and for poops and giggles I played with google maps- shocker:

YOU CAN ADJUST THE PIN ANYWHERE BY PRESSING AND HOLDING ON THE MAP. just like your whole and singular reason for using waze! clearly you have never actually used google maps, anyone that touts waze for that matter.

reason#94 why google maps > waze


----------



## galileo5

kingdog said:


> ps I was just driving and for poops and giggles I played with google maps- shocker:
> 
> YOU CAN ADJUST THE PIN ANYWHERE BY PRESSING AND HOLDING ON THE MAP. just like your whole and singular reason for using waze! clearly you have never actually used google maps, anyone that touts waze for that matter.
> 
> reason#94 why google maps > waze


You're referring to the starting point. That's not at all what I was talking about.


----------



## kingdog

galileo5 said:


> You're referring to the starting point. That's not at all what I was talking about.


nope! lol you wish 

humor me, open google maps and see that I am right. (you might have to download google maps first..)


----------



## galileo5

kingdog said:


> nope! lol you wish
> 
> humor me, open google maps and see that I am right. (you might have to download google maps first..)


Enough of your trolling. I started this thread knowing the capabilities of each.


----------



## 14gIV

galileo5 said:


> Enough of your trolling. I started this thread knowing the capabilities of each.


He is right man try it


----------



## kingdog

galileo5 said:


> Enough of your trolling. I started this thread knowing the capabilities of each.


I'm really going to need you to open google maps (download first) and try setting up a route. then I want you to press and hold to move your destination pin and see that THIS ENTIRE THREAD is pointless, downright stupid I'm afraid. it's ridiculous that you're still defending your point and haven't just deleted this thread entirely..


----------



## galileo5

kingdog said:


> I'm really going to need you to open google maps (download first) and try setting up a route. then I want you to press and hold to move your destination pin and see that THIS ENTIRE THREAD is pointless, downright stupid I'm afraid. it's ridiculous that you're still defending your point and haven't just deleted this thread entirely..


You're the one claiming this can be done. It's on you to prove to me that this could be done.


----------



## USArmy31B30

Waze crashed on me 3x while enroute to the pax destination. I deleted it 3x but I had no choice since apple nav is worse... 

All I really need is an app that works that'll navigate me from point a to point b... I don't need to know how fast Suzy Ninja is moving on the freeway nor I want to eat f^*+ng candies on the road!!! I can't wait 'til I memorize all destinations around the city so I can delete it!!!


----------



## MyRedUber

I've tried a number of navigation apps, and I'd rank them:
TomTom
Google Maps
Uber
Waze.

Waze has far too many problems. It's a toy navigation app, with pretty pictures and point scoring for reporting things that don't exist.
There are many other things which people have already mentioned.

I have asked Uber about adding support for TomTom Sat Nav app, but I'm sure they wont; they have some deal with Google.

So, while Ubering, it's Google Maps for me. While not Ubering, I use TomTom.

Actually, while Ubering, I use the Uber navigation to get pick up the passenger, because the pin shows you where the passenger is. I then use Google Maps for the passenger trip.


----------



## steel108

I have always used Waze and decided to try Google Maps because of this thread.

WOW, Google Maps is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much better. Waze is honestly complete trash, but I never knew that there was another option. Waze is a Honda Civic and Google Maps is a Porsche. Still waiting for the Lambo of GPS.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

SafeT said:


> I always laugh when a noob starts saying how great Waze is.  I only had one customer request I use it. He was an idiot. He insisted on navigating himself for his 6 block ride. I thing the putz low starred me because I would not use Waze. Google now owns Waze. If there was anything good in Waze Google has already ripped it out and put it in it's premium product... Google maps. I like the sat view by the way. You can see each individual house.


I recently started using the sat nav view too and it's better you can see the roofs of every house/structure and it looks cool for the pax.


----------



## MyRedUber

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I recently started using the sat nav view


I expect that you'll use up your download quota more quickly.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

MyRedUber said:


> I expect that you'll use up your download quota more quickly.


I kinda want to use it up cause AT&T added roll over data to my plan and now I have like over 8GB data extra that will expire soon. Might as well use some up.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

14gIV said:


> lol you do realize that Even #'s are on the South and West side right?
> 
> Streets going east and west bound = even #'s on the south side
> 
> Streets going north and south bound = even #'s on the west side
> 
> You can figure out which side the odd #'s are on


Maybe that's true where you are but in houston and the surrounding towns the even numbers are on the right as you head out of town (the numbers are increasing). So depending on which direction you're heading from the centre of town (numbering starts there) that could be any side as far as the compass points.

Since there are towns wholly enclosed by Houston and their numbering is SOMETIMES contrary to what you'd expect AND it is easy to drive through one and not even realise it, an inexperienced driver (most uber drivers these days I think) can also be confused by that.

And there are exceptions within houston...of course.

Not everyone is in your town. By the time drivers learn the nuances of their city many will have already given up on uber.


----------



## 14gIV

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Not everyone is in your town. By the time drivers learn the nuances of their city many will have already given up on uber.


i dont think it matters what city/state but i can see streets that are questionable (running diagonal - neither E->W or N->S) being confusing....but then again knowing your 100blocks in your city would determine if the street is considered to be running E->W or N->S

Not sure about Houston but maybe your middle paragraph falls into the above

No not everyone is in my town, but Im sure that the professional drivers know about this


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

14gIV said:


> i dont think it matters what city/state but i can see streets that are questionable (running diagonal - neither E->W or N->S) being confusing....but then again knowing your 100blocks in your city would determine if the street is considered to be running E->W or N->S
> 
> Not sure about Houston but maybe your middle paragraph falls into the above
> 
> No not everyone is in my town, but Im sure that the professional drivers know about this


You totally did not follow what I said. If you drive from downtown houston going west the even numbers will be on the right, or the north side of the street. Go east and they will be on your right still, but the south side of the street.

It doesn't matter if you are driving ENE or NNE etc ad nauseum. It matters whether you are heading into town or out of town. And we have many towns here.

Also, if it is mid day unless you already know what direction you're heading you may not know whether it's North, south or whatever immediately.

Most uber drivers are not experienced so going on about what professional drivers know doesn't apply to at least 80% of them IMO.


----------



## vesolehome

I like WAZE with their layout and interaction however it is horrible in my market at directions. Even PAX says, "I don't know why it's telling you that". It'll take you down streets and out of the way. Not sure what the problem is but I won't use again.


----------



## Wampuskat

kingdog said:


> and I'm guessing you've never touched google maps. passengers love waze? lolz, passengers are idiots generally speaking so, that means nothing.
> repositioning the flag is more likely to get you in trouble trying to find a place, not to mention rear end someone. it's really easy to figure out what street your pax is on, as I said any decent driver anticipates this by verifying the actual address..
> 
> reasons why waze is inferior to google maps:
> 
> doesn't tell you what side of the street your destination is on- deal breaker
> 
> gives you pop up ads when stopped- deal breaker
> 
> can't input directions while moving- deal breaker
> 
> really annoying and utterly useless notifications about red light cameras, potholes, and cars stopped on shoulder
> 
> NO LANE ASSIST- google maps is so far superior, anyone that drives for a living is a sucker if you're not using google maps lane assist
> 
> SLOW AF- ever make a wrong turn with waze? watch it take a slow four seconds to re adjust, while you've passed the next turn you were supposed to make
> 
> waze will embarrass you- can't tell you how many times when I was new and thought waze was good that it started to take me on some loopy roundabout route only for my pax to say 'uhh what are you doing? I'm right down the street.." no traffic..
> 
> waze will overcharge your pax- yay waze never taking the conventional route thats often the best, instead taking circuitous routes that may save 30 seconds but add two miles to the fare thus over charging your rider. unprofessional.
> 
> so yeah, keep using waze, enjoy!
> 
> ps- try google maps for a week and you'll never open waze again


Yeah, Waze had me make a left, then right, then left, then right, one more left then right, when I could have just went straight on the street I was on. No need to zig zag through side streets! There's too much junk on the screen. I don't care how many other wazers are nearby, nor do I care to collect candies bc I've completed so many miles.


----------



## galileo5

steel108 said:


> I have always used Waze and decided to try Google Maps because of this thread.
> 
> WOW, Google Maps is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much better. Waze is honestly complete trash, but I never knew that there was another option. Waze is a Honda Civic and Google Maps is a Porsche. Still waiting for the Lambo of GPS.


It's the other way around: People use Maps first before finding out about Waze. It's as if you're lying.


----------



## galileo5

vesolehome said:


> I like WAZE with their layout and interaction however it is horrible in my market at directions. Even PAX says, "I don't know why it's telling you that". It'll take you down streets and out of the way. Not sure what the problem is but I won't use again.


It's not perfect, but the adjustability of the destination is why I recommend it.


----------



## JimS

galileo5 said:


> It's not perfect, but the adjustability of the destination is why I recommend it.


You're not recommending it. The title of this thread is "All Drivers Must Use Waze". It's a sign of pompous arrogance that says "MUST" when they try to fit everyone into a single size shoe. OH, this shoe is GREAT! You don't like it? Your feet must be wrong, because the shoe is PERFECT for EVERYONE ALL THE TIME.

I've used Waze. I like Waze. I like the ability to know when cops are out and it seems to update traffic snarls faster. But it has misguided me too many times. It routed me to the back side of an airport first time I went there. I followed it blindly because my experience with Waze was that it wouldn't lead me wrong; there must be traffic the way I normally go! Waze is Awesome! Until it tried to put me through a fence to take me to the middle of a runway.

I'm sorry that a SINGLE function is your justification that everyone MUST use Waze. I'll use it for personal rides, but it's been pretty easy to adjust to Google Maps. How about this? It works for me: When you get to within a block or so, turn OFF the Nav and let Uber Maps' pins guide you. By then, you should know the one way streets and other idiosyncrasies which makes YOU the professional.

And the ads are horrible and don't make me any extra money.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

My $.02...

I am OK with Waze. But, Google Maps is better. I find the GMaps audio to be a little quicker and much more informative than Waze. The one thing I did not like about Waze (maybe its been changed) was the fact that if a street forced you to make a 90 degree turn and became another street, GMaps would inform you of this, Waze would not. I also think its easier to bring up and collapse the turn by turn directions on GMaps than Waze. The same goes for the route overview.

Another huge advantage for GMaps is the fact that you can tap on any particular step in the direction list and get a closeup of that particular step. This is often useful if you are stopped for getting a quick preview of the destination. You can't do that with Waze from the step by step directions.

There is one time I will more likely use Waze. That situation is at night when the pax is directing me, so I don't have a destination and customer is giving me street names in an area where such signs are not easy to read. The Waze map is slightly easier to glance at and look for street names.

To the OP: You are being arrogant to title a thread "All Drivers Must ..." with a topic where there is subjectivity involved. Its not like you were telling us that you must stop at a red light. You should expect to receive shit for it.


----------



## JimS

Google maps also allows you to download maps with Wifi in areas you frequent so you're not having to use as much data on the run.


----------



## Choirmaster

I wish that there was a way to integrate my Android Tom Tom app with Uber. For me, it is the cleanest looking and easiest to follow GPS that I have ever used.


----------



## galileo5

JimS said:


> You're not recommending it. The title of this thread is "All Drivers Must Use Waze". It's a sign of pompous arrogance that says "MUST" when they try to fit everyone into a single size shoe. OH, this shoe is GREAT! You don't like it? Your feet must be wrong, because the shoe is PERFECT for EVERYONE ALL THE TIME.
> 
> I've used Waze. I like Waze. I like the ability to know when cops are out and it seems to update traffic snarls faster. But it has misguided me too many times. It routed me to the back side of an airport first time I went there. I followed it blindly because my experience with Waze was that it wouldn't lead me wrong; there must be traffic the way I normally go! Waze is Awesome! Until it tried to put me through a fence to take me to the middle of a runway.
> 
> I'm sorry that a SINGLE function is your justification that everyone MUST use Waze. I'll use it for personal rides, but it's been pretty easy to adjust to Google Maps. How about this? It works for me: When you get to within a block or so, turn OFF the Nav and let Uber Maps' pins guide you. By then, you should know the one way streets and other idiosyncrasies which makes YOU the professional.
> 
> And the ads are horrible and don't make me any extra money.


Don't say sorry when you're not. Your sarcasm isn't necessary.

This is a legitimate issue drivers are having. You're making it seem Google Maps doesn't have this problem. If you were right, this thread wouldn't exist.

And your suggestion to use multiple nav apps to get to the final destination shows the pompousness and arrogance on your part. Navigating shouldn't be a guessing game. I'm providing a concrete solution.


----------



## galileo5

Oc_DriverX said:


> My $.02...
> 
> I am OK with Waze. But, Google Maps is better. I find the GMaps audio to be a little quicker and much more informative than Waze. The one thing I did not like about Waze (maybe its been changed) was the fact that if a street forced you to make a 90 degree turn and became another street, GMaps would inform you of this, Waze would not. I also think its easier to bring up and collapse the turn by turn directions on GMaps than Waze. The same goes for the route overview.
> 
> Another huge advantage for GMaps is the fact that you can tap on any particular step in the direction list and get a closeup of that particular step. This is often useful if you are stopped for getting a quick preview of the destination. You can't do that with Waze from the step by step directions.
> 
> There is one time I will more likely use Waze. That situation is at night when the pax is directing me, so I don't have a destination and customer is giving me street names in an area where such signs are not easy to read. The Waze map is slightly easier to glance at and look for street names.
> 
> To the OP: You are being arrogant to title a thread "All Drivers Must ..." with a topic where there is subjectivity involved. Its not like you were telling us that you must stop at a red light. You should expect to receive shit for it.


I was providing a solution to a problem drivers (including myself) were having. Maps doesn't provide the solution to this common problem.


----------



## Red Dodge

I'm missing something. How is it that I as the driver is manipulating pins and flags. If you have a location provided by the rider they should be the one moving the pin they dropped right?


----------



## JimS

galileo5 said:


> Don't say sorry when you're not. Your sarcasm isn't necessary.
> 
> This is a legitimate issue drivers are having. You're making it seem Google Maps doesn't have this problem. If you were right, this thread wouldn't exist.
> 
> And your suggestion to use multiple nav apps to get to the final destination shows the pompousness and arrogance on your part. Navigating shouldn't be a guessing game. I'm providing a concrete solution.


Whaaaaa____T?????

First, no one has said (myself included) that the fundamental problem with Uber transferring GPS coordinates to the nav app doesn't exist on Maps. I agree with you here. If an address is input, transfer the address, not the coordinates. That would solve the problems for everyone.

I'm also not suggestiong multiple nav apps. The Driver [err..partner] App map shows where you are and your destination on a constantly updating scale, zooming in as you get closer. When you go back to your Uber App as you approach your destination, you really don't need turn by turn any more. Just enough information to see the address and sometimes even the exact building you're looking for. Not pompous or arrogance. Barely a suggestion. It's what I do. I didn't say you must do it.

Your solution is ANYTHING but concrete. More like liquefaction. It introduces problems I've never had before.

Really, the whole point everyone here is trying to make is that there are nav choices on your app for a reason - personal preference. Neither are perfect. Wish I had more options.

FWIW, I can't pick up and relocate the pin on Maps like others here have claimed.

All this is subject to my experience using Android on a Samsung Galaxy Note 5 and may not reflect the same experiences people have using an iPhone.


----------



## JimS

galileo5 said:


> I was providing a solution to a problem drivers (including myself) were having. Maps doesn't provide the solution to this common problem.


Other than yourself, who else has posted that they have this problem? You know what, it's great that you had a problem and that you found a way around it.

It's even better that you posted it in case other people want to know about it, or if it hasn't occurred to them.

We just don't like that you said "All Drivers Must".


----------



## galileo5

Red Dodge said:


> I'm missing something. How is it that I as the driver is manipulating pins and flags. If you have a location provided by the rider they should be the one moving the pin they dropped right?


Passengers don't know where the navigation app will guide you. They see that the address was entered correctly, and they think everything is fine.

The nav app goes to the pin. The app doesn't care about the address. If the pin is closer to the other side of the block even though the address was entered correctly, you'll end up on Frustration Lane.


----------



## galileo5

JimS said:


> FWIW, I can't pick up and relocate the pin on Maps like others here have claimed.


Those guys were trolling.


----------



## JimS

galileo5 said:


> Passengers don't know where the navigation app will guide you. They see that the address was entered correctly, and they think everything is fine.


Not in my Uberverse. Don't take pax for stupid. They're not so dumb to not realize when you make a right, go two blocks, make a left and go a mile and make another left and go 3 blocks that you're not taking the most efficient route. In most cases, the passengers know the route better than you or the GPS does. Oh, there will be those who don't care, and the tourists who don't know, but I had a passenger yell at me once because I took a detour off the interstate because the off ramp I would normally take was closed. She didn't like that one bit.


----------



## DaDris09

I prefer Google because it tells me what lane to be in.


----------



## kingdog

galileo5 said:


> You're the one claiming this can be done. It's on you to prove to me that this could be done.


I bury you alive in this thread and THAT is your response?? hahaha... no, it is not my job to prove to you why your advice is so bad. you started a thread with a title 'ALL DRIVERS MUST USE WAZE'. it is your duty to prove why. all you have to do is simply open google maps and prove it to yourself.

it's bafflingly, ridiculous, absurd, that you think I'm 'trolling' about being able to adjust the destination pin in google maps. you have made it abundantly obvious that you have never actually used google maps by your comments, e.g, "there is no lane assist, don't tell fairytales" "google maps doesn't let you move destination pin, quit trolling" LOL

the only way I could 'show you' would be to drive to you, and let you look over my shoulder as I adjust the destination pin. or you could simply do it yourself, google it, etc..

the singular reason for you advising everyone to use waze has been refuted, google maps has the same ability. as well as everything else I have described ten times over. google maps > waze. and it's not even close. this thread should be buried and deleted now. anyone commenting further has simply failed to read the previous posts.

ps- I'm using an iphone 6s, maybe other devices can't move pin in google maps? I certainly can.


----------



## Jam Val

Geez you guys are a tough crowd (duh). Lay off the op for using "must". This a forum for sharing thoughts, stories, ideas, etc. Let's not drive away those making an effort. Anyway....

Waze works well FOR ME, in MY city during rush hour. It finds me little side streets to take to avoid traffic. I also like looking at the routes they suggest. I'll confirm with rider (cause riders need to be made to feel they're contributing and deciding their own fates lol). Will Google Maps do that too? Waze hasn't steered me wrong yet but always looking for better options to get riders out of my car quicker. Hehe


----------



## Jam Val

kingdog said:


> I bury you alive in this thread and THAT is your response?? hahaha... no, it is not my job to prove to you why your advice is so bad. you started a thread with a title 'ALL DRIVERS MUST USE WAZE'. it is your duty to prove why. all you have to do is simply open google maps and prove it to yourself.
> 
> it's bafflingly, ridiculous, absurd, that you think I'm 'trolling' about being able to adjust the destination pin in google maps. you have made it abundantly obvious that you have never actually used google maps by your comments, e.g, "there is no lane assist, don't tell fairytales" "google maps doesn't let you move destination pin, quit trolling" LOL
> 
> the singular reason for you advising everyone to use waze has been refuted, google maps has the same ability. as well as everything else I have described ten times over. google maps > waze. and it's not even close. this thread should be buried and deleted now. anyone commenting further has simply failed to read the previous posts.
> 
> ps- I'm using an iphone 6s, maybe other devices can't move pin in google maps? I certainly can.


Whoops. See comment below yours. Lol


----------



## kingdog

Jam Val

yes. use google maps for a week and never go back to waze. thank me later.


----------



## Jam Val

kingdog said:


> Jam Val
> 
> yes. use google maps for a week and never go back to waze. thank me later.


A "thank you" is a little much but I'll totally 5 star your post.


----------



## galileo5

kingdog said:


> I bury you alive in this thread and THAT is your response?? hahaha... no, it is not my job to prove to you why your advice is so bad. you started a thread with a title 'ALL DRIVERS MUST USE WAZE'. it is your duty to prove why. all you have to do is simply open google maps and prove it to yourself.
> 
> it's bafflingly, ridiculous, absurd, that you think I'm 'trolling' about being able to adjust the destination pin in google maps. you have made it abundantly obvious that you have never actually used google maps by your comments, e.g, "there is no lane assist, don't tell fairytales" "google maps doesn't let you move destination pin, quit trolling" LOL
> 
> the only way I could 'show you' would be to drive to you, and let you look over my shoulder as I adjust the destination pin. or you could simply do it yourself, google it, etc..
> 
> the singular reason for you advising everyone to use waze has been refuted, google maps has the same ability. as well as everything else I have described ten times over. google maps > waze. and it's not even close. this thread should be buried and deleted now. anyone commenting further has simply failed to read the previous posts.
> 
> ps- I'm using an iphone 6s, maybe other devices can't move pin in google maps? I certainly can.


I can't be bothered reading your entire post. It's a headache, you're a headache.

Others have said they couldn't reposition the pin, so I'm done.


----------



## ThatUberGuy

I recommend against using Waze for ridesharing. I use Waze for my personal driving and I love Waze a lot. It works great...I even use it exclusively when I'm not Ubering but for Uber/Lyft I only use Google Maps. Here are my reasons: (1) Waze is very busy and can be distracting to use. I know I can shut off the voice and tone down the notifications but the screen gets convoluted with too much info/ads while I'm already dealing with the rideshare app and the pax. Google Maps is much simpler. (2) I won't ever get routed thru some weird side streets or sketchy neighborhood just to shave off a few minutes. If the pax sees that I'm going thru some weird side street they could question my choice of where I'm driving or rate me lower because I took a "longer" distance route costing more. Google Maps does a fine job of picking an efficient route that's not off the main roads. (3) I especially like the lane guidance feature of Google Maps (which Waze doesn't do...maybe in a future version but I digress). (4) I noticed that Google Maps responds faster to my GPS positioning compared to Waze. I make a turn and I quickly see Google Maps update the screen with my position. Waze takes a few seconds more before I am updated. I need my navigation to be as quick as possible especially when I'm not familiar with the area. (5) I prefer the birdseye view of Google vs the first person view of Waze. I can always see an overall view of my trip. I know immediately which way is north/south/east/west which always helps but especially when I'm close to a destination. (6) I can see outlines of houses and buildings on Google Maps which I don't see on Waze. This helps when I can see that "it's the 3rd house on the right" etc. (7) When I get to a destination and can't find a specific address, I can easily switch to street view on Google Maps to verify that I have the right location. Again Waze doesn't do this.

I have 900+ trips and routing with Google maps works just fine. I always check the final street in my navigation compared to the rideshare app and rely on the rideshare app address/location given if there's any discrepancies.

I think your title "All drivers must use Waze" is misleading. Even the sole reason for using Waze (moving the pin/checkered flag) is still not convincing enough for me. IMHO all drivers should use Google maps for all the reasons I mentioned above. No contest here but you go ahead and use whatever works for you.


----------



## dnlbaboof

the worst part of both apps esp google maps is that when youre in a parking lot, it gives you no idea of which way to turn when you exit , any fixes to this???????


----------



## steel108

galileo5 said:


> It's the other way around: People use Maps first before finding out about Waze. It's as if you're lying.


I was told to use Waze when I started driving. Discovered Google Maps because of this thread. It's as if you are ******ed and shouldn't be allowed to reproduce (one can only wish)


----------



## ThatUberGuy

dnlbaboof said:


> the worst part of both apps esp google maps is that when youre in a parking lot, it gives you no idea of which way to turn when you exit , any fixes to this???????


Dunno if there's a fix but when I use Google Maps the birdseye view helps me better than Waze where it sort of spins you around if it doesn't know which way you are pointed (if you aren't moving).


----------



## galileo5

ThatUberGuy said:


> Dunno if there's a fix but when I use Google Maps the birdseye view helps me better than Waze where it sort of spins you around if it doesn't know which way you are pointed (if you aren't moving).


A single tap on Waze reveals a compass.


----------



## galileo5

steel108 said:


> I was told to use Waze when I started driving. Discovered Google Maps because of this thread. It's as if you are ******ed and shouldn't be allowed to reproduce (one can only wish)


Still not buying it.


----------



## KevRyde

galileo5 said:


> I would strongly urge every driver to use Waze solely because it allows the destination pin drop/checkered flag to be moved.


Between Uber and Lyft, I've done 4,000+ rides and have never needed to do what the OP is describing here. I've used both nav apps and strongly prefer Google Maps; therefore, all drivers must use Google Maps.


----------



## Archie8616

Google maps is so much better, but the moment a customer wants to tell me where they want to go, and what streets to turn on, I immediately just switch over to the main Uber app, and don't even use google maps anymore. I figure it's their dime if they want to possibly travel a longer route. I've seen it before...but again, if you even try telling a customer that their way is the longer route, most likely if they are not familiar with the area, they will just think your trying to take a longer route and may give you a lower rating. So ALWAYS go with the customer, even if you think that google maps is the shorter route. It's not worth them giving you a bad or lower rating. Oh and ya wahhhzeeee /puke!


----------



## galileo5

KevRyde said:


> Between Uber and Lyft, I've done 4,000+ rides and have never needed to do what the OP is describing here. I've used both nav apps and strongly prefer Google Maps; therefore, all drivers must use Google Maps.


Congratulations. You're the first driver in ridesharing history that never ended up on the opposite side of the block of the pickup location.
Instead of sharing your secrets, keep gloating about it. That usually is very helpful.


----------



## RamzFanz

galileo5 said:


> I would strongly urge every driver to use Waze solely because it allows the destination pin drop/checkered flag to be moved. Since the driver app transfers GPS coordinates instead of the actual address to nav apps, depending on the coordinates, the driver can be led to the other side of the block, creating a bad experience for both driver and passenger.
> 
> What I do during the trip (long before approaching the destination) is check to see if the final street in Waze corresponds to the street listed in the driver app. If it doesn't match up, I replant the flag to the correct side of the block. That would lead me to the right address. Doing this is important because it allows me to avoid the hassle of frustratingly navigating through headache one-way streets.
> 
> It's smart to check the final street on your way to the passenger and to the passenger's destination.
> 
> The way to reposition the flag/pin is to long-press where you want the flag to be. When the address bubble pops up (with the correct street) after the long-press, tap on the small, circled _I_ in the upper right corner of that bubble, then hit Go.


I hate waze. The Uber GPS already tells you which side of street and no popups. Also, waze sucks at routing. It tried to send me through alleys several times before I gave up on it.


----------



## KevRyde

galileo5 said:


> Congratulations. You're the first driver in ridesharing history that never ended up on the opposite side of the street of the pickup location. Instead of sharing your secrets, keep gloating about it. That usually is very helpful.


That sounds like a made up problem. If I pull over on the opposite side of the street, the rider can just cross the street. Also, it's not exactly a secret that Google Maps is far superior to Waze. In conclusion, all drivers must use Google Maps.


----------



## Uberwagoner

Google Maps eats up RAM while Waze does not.

Google Maps is quicker to update a route due to traffic issues or impromptu turns than Waze.

Google Maps has not lost the GPS signal until I am inside a tunnel or deep inside a steel and concrete structure. Waze has lost GPS signal even with 4G network signal strength at 5 bars in areas that I have never had issues with using Google Maps.

That being said for both, neither is great for dealing with road construction exit changes, lane closures or new developments which are not yet mapped.

I have tried both but keep a Garmin GPS unit for backup.


----------



## galileo5

KevRyde said:


> That sounds like a made up problem. If I pull over on the opposite side of the street, the rider can just cross the street. Also, it's not exactly a secret that Google Maps is far superior to Waze. In conclusion, all drivers must use Google Maps.


Do you usually comment on threads without reading posts? Or do you have reading comprehension issues?


----------



## Contuber

I installed HERE Maps and downloaded offline maps for my state. It's an Android port of the same navigation app available on Nokia (Windows Phone). I use it with Lyft, but still need to find ways how to hook it up with Uber.


----------



## haji

waze is designed and used by teen agers very childish app.


----------



## MyRedUber

galileo5 said:


> It's not perfect, but the adjustability of the destination is why I recommend it.


I find it much easier and safer to change the destination in Google Maps than in Waze. 
Just click the microphone button and speak the new address. 
In Waze, you're suggesting taking eyes off the road to fiddle around re-positioning a pointer on the map.


----------



## MyRedUber

dnlbaboof said:


> the worst part of both apps esp google maps is that when youre in a parking lot, it gives you no idea of which way to turn when you exit , any fixes to this???????


I doubt it. These vehicle navigation apps presume you're always on a road. When you go off-road, most of them get confused.


----------



## ThatUberGuy

MyRedUber said:


> I doubt it. These vehicle navigation apps presume you're always on a road. When you go off-road, most of them get confused.


Don't know about your area but Google Maps and Waze both work in parking lots in LA/OC (California). No confusion for either one.


----------



## UberDriverAU

kingdog said:


> any decent driver knows to check app street with gps street as you arrive.. no need to distract yourself relocating the pin, just use common sense.
> 
> waze is junk compared to google maps. not even close. use google maps for a week and tell me you still like waze..


For me, Google Maps regularly freezes up when launched by the Uber Partner app. It's a royal pain in the ass, and 100% the reason why I use Waze.


----------



## MyRedUber

I keep give Waze one more chance to convince me.
Just about every time I use it, it takes my via some wacko routing.
Good way to anger riders.


----------



## KevRyde

galileo5 said:


> Do you usually comment on threads without reading posts? Or do you have reading comprehension issues?


My last rider this evening told me as she was exiting my car, "I think you're my favorite Lyft driver ever!". I use Google Maps. You do the math.


----------



## steel108

So far it seems like 90% of people posting have praised Google Maps (including me). For those using Waze, give Google Maps another shot; you won't regret it. If you have 2 brain cells like OP, then continue using Waze.


----------



## galileo5

steel108 said:


> So far it seems like 90% of people posting have praised Google Maps (including me). For those using Waze, give Google Maps another shot; you won't regret it. If you have 2 brain cells like OP, then continue using Waze.


You're not a very convincing liar, Mr. I Never Heard of Google Maps.


----------



## galileo5

KevRyde said:


> My last rider this evening told me as she was exiting my car, "I think you're my favorite Lyft driver ever!". I use Google Maps. You do the math.


Your posts + this thread = you have reading comprehension issues.
I use Waze and my passengers tell me the same thing.


----------



## MyRedUber

KevRyde said:


> My last rider this evening told me as she was exiting my car, "I think you're my favorite Lyft driver ever!". I use Google Maps. You do the math.


Anecdotal evidence is of no statistical significance.


----------



## KevRyde

MyRedUber said:


> Anecdotal evidence is of no statistical significance.


It is when it's what I hear repeatedly.


----------



## MyRedUber

KevRyde said:


> It is when it's what I hear repeatedly.


No. The plural of anecdote is not proof.


----------



## JDJ

Here in NYC waze is more accurate as far as quickest routes it works a lot better than google through traffic 
and about 90% of the passenger's use it. It works well through street time restrictions as well & it also
adjust itself when it finds a faster route.
The good side about google is the lane assist and that it shows you multiple routes you can take
its & its more user friendly. Lane assist & multiple routes is pointless when you know the city and what you are doing.
I just think Waze works better in major cities where there is a lot of traffic as where google maps is better with direct routes and the suburb's.
I use waze because of how it navigates me through traffic. Here waze is a lot better is not even close.


----------



## Scuba Steve

To those complaining about bad directions from waze , or that's it taking you through bad areas or whatever else: You are still driving the car. If it's telling you to drive down a dead end street, or through a fence or lake, assume it's an error and make an executive decision. 

GPS has never been perfect and never will be. At the beginning of the ride, take a look at the full suggested route on waze. If it looks fkd up, ask the pax if such route is ok or if they prefer a different route. If they're from out of town and don't know where they're going, say "ok I'm going to take the suggested route on my gps" and they will be good with it. 

Also it helps to have a good knowledge of your city, it makes it a whole lot easier.


----------



## MyRedUber

Scuba Steve said:


> GPS has never been perfect and never will be.


The GPS (satellite) system will allow your phone to calculate its position to within a few metres.
The Sat Nav app on your phone then decides the best route to the destination.
Almost every time I've used Waze it takes me a wrong way to my destination. Just this afternoon it took me on a two kilometer drive to cover what should have been about one kilometer, from the shops to home.
Yesterday I drove to my brother's place. Waze had me turning left, right, left, right, left, right, ... when I could have, and always have, just gone straight ahead and done one turn, and save a lot of time.

Waze is rubbish.

I use Waze occasionally to see it it's still coming up with crazy routing, but I'd never use it when I have a paying passenger in my car.
Certain way to irritate your passenger and earn a lower rating, maybe even a formal complaint to Uber.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Ok to be technical the Global Positioning System is pretty much spot on.

It's the navigation algorithm -if that's the right term- which will never be perfect. 

New streets are constructed , roads close, etc the grid changes every day. Its impossible for it to be perfect every time. One thing that's cool about waze it that it "learns" from your driving. Leave waze on a few times on the way to your brother's place and after a couple of times it will give the direct way that you teach it.


----------



## MyRedUber

I'm talking about streets that haven't changed in over fifty years.
And I don't want my navigation app "learning" from its mistakes while I'm carrying paying passengers.
I'll stay with TomTom, Google and even the Uber navigation before I'll trust Waze with a paying passenger.


----------



## Backdash

KevRyde said:


> My last rider this evening told me as she was exiting my car, "I think you're my favorite Lyft driver ever!". I use Google Maps. You do the math.


You are definitely her favorite Lyft driver ever and it is definitely because you use Google Maps!


----------



## IckyDoody

Ffs, people will argue about anything.


----------



## Django81

galileo5 said:


> It's smart to check the final street on your way to the passenger and to the passenger's destination.


I don't mess with waze- I go to the address cause pins aren't always accurate. I get to the address and after a minute or two simple text pax 307? It's simple and effective.


----------



## Kristr90

Because of this thread I have downloaded google maps, have to say I do like it, haven't tried yet for uber as I want to get used to it a bit, but so far so good.


----------



## KevRyde

Backdash said:


> You are definitely her favorite Lyft driver ever and it is definitely because you use Google Maps!


This just in...


----------



## wk1102

14gIV said:


> Don't let it get to you...I consider myself one of the smartest people on this forum but my posts get slammed all the time.
> People be will always jealous


Oh man.. you may be the biggest A-holes I've encountered on this forum but you are funny...

One of the smartest... oh geez, my sides ..can't breathe ...good one. Thanks I needed that laugh!


----------



## KevRyde

galileo5 said:


> Your posts + this thread = you have reading comprehension issues. I use Waze and my passengers tell me the same thing.


My posts + this thread = All drivers must use Google Maps.

Clearly your math skills are as questionable as your choice of navigation apps.


----------



## galileo5

KevRyde said:


> My posts + this thread = All drivers must use Google Maps.
> 
> Clearly your math skills are as questionable as your choice of navigation apps.


You don't even know what this thread is about. Your claim that it was because of Google Maps that you got that five-star rating is stupid and ridiculous.


----------



## Jack Marrero

galileo5 said:


> I used Google Maps. I have no issues with Maps -- except that you can't move the pin.
> 
> "doesn't tell you what side of the street your destination is on- deal breaker"
> Yes, it does. Sometimes the flag is planted in the middle of the street, but that's a GPS issue, not a nav issue.
> 
> "can't input directions while moving- deal breaker"
> Yes, you can. Just tell it you're the passenger. I don't understand why you're criticizing me for telling drivers to follow my instructions while moving (which I didn't), but then you're talking about inputting an address while moving.
> 
> "really annoying and utterly useless notifications about red light cameras, potholes, and cars stopped on shoulder"
> You can mute this.
> 
> "waze will overcharge your pax- yay waze never taking the conventional route thats often the best, instead taking circuitous routes that may save 30 seconds but add two miles to the fare thus over charging your rider. unprofessional."
> You have route options to choose from.


I also will stick to google maps. Besides all the negative points that galileo5 brought, Waze routing is terrible with excessive shortcuts.


----------



## KevRyde

galileo5 said:


> Your claim that it was because of Google Maps that you got that five-star rating is stupid and ridiculous.


We'll I don't give out water or snacks, and I don't let riders plug into my sound system, so what else could it be? Maybe it's a combination of my smart choice of Google Maps and my overall awesomeness!


----------



## JaredJ

While I don't drive as much anymore because Uber served its purpose for my long-term goals, I drove L.A. fulltime for nearly 2,000 trips. Waze is by far and above a better algorithm in dense cities. Google maps will serve you better for long road trips. Google owns Waze and has integrated traffic reporting and rerouting functions into Google Maps, but the algorithm Waze uses is better for routing in dense areas. The caveat with Waze is the onscreen clutter. You have to go into the Waze settings and manually turn it all off. After doing so its a much better user experience. Yes, you will get ads when you come to a stop, but they immediately go away once the slightest movement is detected. I never had a problem with it. If you are blindly following a navigation app then you need to learn your city. I know certain shortcuts arent good in some areas and I would stick to the main thoroughfare. Also, Waze shortcuts require aggressive driving - no 'ifs' 'ands' or 'buts' when it comes to that. If you're using a maps app as the end all be all for your driving needs then you're being lazy. You should use it as a supplement to learning a city on your own.


----------



## joeactuary

Google Maps has lane assist. Waze does not. That one feature is really that important and gives a big edge to google maps imo


----------



## EX_

I used Waze before, but preferred the accuracy, performance, and no-nonsense layout that Google Maps offered instead.

Just straightforward point A-to-B functionality is all I need. The other quirks are just distracting for navigation.


----------



## SBuberdriver

14gIV said:


> Don't let it get to you...I consider myself one of the smartest people on this forum but my posts get slammed all the time.
> People be will always jealous


That is just too funny; "I consider myself one of the smartest people on this forum..."People be will always jealous"


----------



## SBuberdriver

Thanks for this forum. It got me to try Waze and learn to appreciate how superior Google Maps is in every way.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

I love Waze, but when I let the Uber App integrate it, it sent me on some glitch-fest trips. 
Perhaps it was trying to recalculate too frequently in certain spots (not just the exit-ramp thing that pretty much all map apps do). 

Had to get it off my Uber default. 

I use Waze as a backup when in a Jam, so I have a 2nd opinion.


----------



## ubernyc




----------



## Shark11

Altima ATL said:


> Nah - Waze is just too busy of an app for me.
> 
> If I need warnings about police or spot the vehicle on the shoulder, then would be time to think about doing something else.


Gee.. It was very helpful when it told me "object on RoadAhead" turned out to be a ladder. Nice warning at 65 mph... To each his own....


----------



## Tulsadude

I dont know about everyone else.... and all this stupid back and forth about an app... sigh

I used Google Maps for about 2 weeks. It would take me to the backside of large complexes (mall, apartments, airports, stores) ect. It also often would take me down roads that had recently closed (or even ones that have been closed for an extended period of time). It would often lead me as close as it could get to the destination, but, I would be at the mouth of a 1 way road and need to go 500 feet down it in the wrong direction.

Then I tried Waze. Ever since then I use Waze and perfer it GREATLY over Google Maps. After a little adjusting to the settings, I would never consider using Google again. It automatically routes me around construction (which is non stop around here - all over the place).

Since beginning, I have always flipped back to Uber/Lyft just before arriving at my destination. That way I can analyze if the pin is dropped somewhere weird and adjust from there. No matter which app you use, the directions are only as good as the destination pin.

But hey, if Google Maps works best for you, go for it! I would suggest at least trying Waze if you havent ever before. No navigation app is 'perfect' but Waze is much better at making 'my' night less frustrating!


----------



## galileo5

Tulsadude said:


> I dont know about everyone else.... and all this stupid back and forth about an app... sigh
> 
> I used Google Maps for about 2 weeks. It would take me to the backside of large complexes (mall, apartments, airports, stores) ect. It also often would take me down roads that had recently closed (or even ones that have been closed for an extended period of time). It would often lead me as close as it could get to the destination, but, I would be at the mouth of a 1 way road and need to go 500 feet down it in the wrong direction.
> 
> Then I tried Waze. Ever since then I use Waze and perfer it GREATLY over Google Maps. After a little adjusting to the settings, I would never consider using Google again. It automatically routes me around construction (which is non stop around here - all over the place).
> 
> Since beginning, I have always flipped back to Uber/Lyft just before arriving at my destination. That way I can analyze if the pin is dropped somewhere weird and adjust from there. No matter which app you use, the directions are only as good as the destination pin.
> 
> But hey, if Google Maps works best for you, go for it! I would suggest at least trying Waze if you havent ever before. No navigation app is 'perfect' but Waze is much better at making 'my' night less frustrating!


Thanks for having my back. You can also update the app to indicate roads are closed, thus helping others. It's the crowd-sourcing that's great.


----------



## Jack Pavlov

kingdog said:


> and I'm guessing you've never touched google maps. passengers love waze? lolz, passengers are idiots generally speaking so, that means nothing.
> repositioning the flag is more likely to get you in trouble trying to find a place, not to mention rear end someone. it's really easy to figure out what street your pax is on, as I said any decent driver anticipates this by verifying the actual address..
> 
> reasons why waze is inferior to google maps:
> 
> doesn't tell you what side of the street your destination is on- deal breaker
> 
> gives you pop up ads when stopped- deal breaker
> 
> can't input directions while moving- deal breaker
> 
> really annoying and utterly useless notifications about red light cameras, potholes, and cars stopped on shoulder
> 
> NO LANE ASSIST- google maps is so far superior, anyone that drives for a living is a sucker if you're not using google maps lane assist
> 
> SLOW AF- ever make a wrong turn with waze? watch it take a slow four seconds to re adjust, while you've passed the next turn you were supposed to make
> 
> waze will embarrass you- can't tell you how many times when I was new and thought waze was good that it started to take me on some loopy roundabout route only for my pax to say 'uhh what are you doing? I'm right down the street.." no traffic..
> 
> waze will overcharge your pax- yay waze never taking the conventional route thats often the best, instead taking circuitous routes that may save 30 seconds but add two miles to the fare thus over charging your rider. unprofessional.
> 
> so yeah, keep using waze, enjoy!
> 
> ps- try google maps for a week and you'll never open waze again


By the way, did you know that Waze was bought out by Google in 2013. And I'm assuming it's because Google implemented some of their traffic technology algorithms in google maps.
But I agree, google maps is far superior compared to Waze. Let's not forget to mention the bubbly big gui with thick bold lines where it's hard to make sure you're taking the right exit when you're at a busy highway intersection. Bay Area has plenty of those.

Oh and yes there are route options in Waze, but they are text based. I like how Google shows you the different routes instead of naming off the primary highway. I guess it's all dependent on region.


----------



## phuseche

I like Waze. I like it for the reasons many have mentioned before in this thread. I also dislike the things that others have criticized. It is not perfect. If it were, this topic would not even exist.

Yes sometimes Waze has some major screwups. 

Recently had major issue with a passanger because took him to a destination that I did not know and went to where waze directed me, blinding trusting it, without double checking. Passenger was going there for the first time. As I took him there, he saw that the numbers did not correspond. He checked on his own phone with Google Maps and told me he could see I had taking him to another place.

He wanted to go to 1245 Michigan Avenue in Miami Beach. If you check, Waze would put you North of Dade Blvd at the corner of 19th street (this are the 1900s). Check then with GM and it will give you the right location (between 12th and 13th street). 

I have never used GM because I didn't know it was able to do all that is claimed here. The experience narrated above and what is said here about GM will make me try it soon: perhaps tomorrow.

By the way, how do you change navigational aids while connected to the app? It seems that I have to logout and login again to select another one.


----------



## galileo5

Jack Pavlov said:


> Oh and yes there are route options in Waze, but they are text based. I like how Google shows you the different routes instead of naming off the primary highway. I guess it's all dependent on region.


"Routes" and then hit "Map." Waze shows you different routes, too; it's not just text-based.


----------



## galileo5

phuseche said:


> He wanted to go to 1245 Michigan Avenue in Miami Beach. If you check, Waze would put you North of Dade Blvd at the corner of 19th street (this are the 1900s). Check then with GM and it will give you the right location (between 12th and 13th street).


That's not a Waze issue. Both apps will drive to the pin. This was something else.


----------



## phuseche

It is a Waze issue.

Try it now yourself using your own phone: input the address by hand now and see how it directs you to the wrong location (19th street North of Dade blvd while it should be between 12 and 13 streets).

See? How is it not a Waze issue if you type the address and it takes you to wrong place? Ha!

BTW, I do not understand your fervent, almost fanatic, defense of Waze. Understand that IT IS NOT PERFECT and that there are alternatives that others may like better for whatever reason.


----------



## galileo5

phuseche said:


> It is a Waze issue.
> 
> Try it now yourself using your own phone: input the address by hand now and see how it directs you to the wrong location (19th street North of Dade blvd while it should be between 12 and 13 streets).
> 
> See? How is it not a Waze issue if you type the address and it takes you to wrong place? Ha!
> 
> BTW, I do not understand your fervent, almost fanatic, defense of Waze. Understand that IT IS NOT PERFECT and that there are alternatives that others may like better for whatever reason.


I'm not being a fanatic about it. It's that some posters in here are behaving like idiots and flat-out lying. I'm not bashing Maps in any way, if you noticed. Maps is a great app, but the reason I'm saying Waze should be used is that you can relocate the flag because the GPS coordinates can misdirect you. This is Google Maps' shortcoming.

As for your particular issue, I tried it on Waze, and it's not taking me to 19th and Dade.


----------



## phuseche

I do not understand how same app can take two people (you and me) to different places for the same address. That by itself would also be a problem for Waze. Consistency is required.

Here is my proof that Waze takes you to wrong place for said address. 

One pic shows turn by turn direction and how at the end it takes you to the checkered pin, the next pic shows the checkered pin, and the last one how moving the pin away shows you that the numbers there for Michigan Avenue are in the 1900s. 1245 should never have gone there. Following waze instructions cost me a very upset rider.

Please show me your screen shots. Anyone else willing to check their own Waze with 1245 N Michigan Avenue, Miami Beach?


----------



## Whiteorchids

I always just use the Uber nav. If I use Google and pax wants different address do I switch back to the uber nav to put in new address or do I do that in google maps?


----------



## Bnerdy

Whiteorchids said:


> I always just use the Uber nav. If I use Google and pax wants different address do I switch back to the uber nav to put in new address or do I do that in google maps?


You can just put it in google map.


----------



## Bnerdy

Whiteorchids said:


> I always just use the Uber nav. If I use Google and pax wants different address do I switch back to the uber nav to put in new address or do I do that in google maps?


But then again with uber pool and the "passenger pick up when close to the destination" feature, you should probably change it in the uber screen


----------



## Whiteorchids

Bnerdy said:


> But then again with uber pool and the "passenger pick up when close to the destination" feature, you should probably change it in the uber screen


Ok. Why does the nav voice prompts stop once I start trip? I like to hear them I also tried my Bluetooth and nothing's coming out of there either. I'm using iPhone 6s Plus. How can I get the nav voice working?


----------



## D"icy"K

galileo5 said:


> I'm guessing you don't know how to use Waze. Most of my passengers love Waze.
> Like I said in my initial post: Repositioning the flag helps with the one-way street struggles.


It is none of my passenger's business what gps format I use. Don't feel the need to over complicate a simple solution. GOOGLE


----------



## Bnerdy

Whiteorchids said:


> Ok. Why does the nav voice prompts stop once I start trip? I like to hear them I also tried my Bluetooth and nothing's coming out of there either. I'm using iPhone 6s Plus. How can I get the nav voice working?


Is your ringer off? I would check the side of your phone and see if it's switched to off (will see a red line).


----------



## lyyft

both google maps and waze are owned by google inc. ! for me google maps is better, it looks like more professional, waze is very kid oriented )) all that reporting , gathering points...even colors)) it is not for me, it is fr my kids


----------



## simpsonsverytall

Whiteorchids said:


> Ok. Why does the nav voice prompts stop once I start trip? I like to hear them I also tried my Bluetooth and nothing's coming out of there either. I'm using iPhone 6s Plus. How can I get the nav voice working?


I've also had this problem with Waze. iphone 6. 
sometimes it works


----------



## MyRedUber

phuseche said:


> 1245 Michigan Avenue in Miami Beach


I tried entering this address into Waze and it refused to take me there.
Google Maps took me to Michigan Ave near 12th Street.


----------



## phuseche

MyRedUber, the one near 12th street is the correct one.


----------



## Cerise Chouette

Altima ATL said:


> Nah - Waze is just too busy of an app for me.
> 
> If I need warnings about police or spot the vehicle on the shoulder, then would be time to think about doing something else.


I use this app even when I'm NOT driving for Uber. I want to know where the damned traffic is and avoid it. I know my way around without it, but using it and seeing where the traffic is is very useful, especially if you find yourself in hurry...yep, sometimes even if you leave with plenty of time to spare, crap happens and delays you. I'm kind of my own Waze though...I duck through neighborhood streets and dodge the traffic lines but hearing whre the speed traps are is good.


----------



## Chef Aarron

14gIV said:


> lol you do realize that Even #'s are on the South and West side right?
> 
> Streets going east and west bound = even #'s on the south side
> 
> Streets going north and south bound = even #'s on the west side
> 
> You can figure out which side the odd #'s are on


That is far from universal, especially with streets that meander instead of following blocks.


----------



## galileo5

Whiteorchids said:


> I always just use the Uber nav. If I use Google and pax wants different address do I switch back to the uber nav to put in new address or do I do that in google maps?


Punch it in the driver app so that the passenger can see it on their phone. Then navigate so it loads to Google.


----------



## galileo5

lyyft said:


> both google maps and waze are owned by google inc. ! for me google maps is better, it looks like more professional, waze is very kid oriented )) all that reporting , gathering points...even colors)) it is not for me, it is fr my kids


You let your kids drive?
But seriously, all that clutter/reporting in Waze is very handy. The points don't mean anything.


----------



## Chef Aarron

dnlbaboof said:


> the worst part of both apps esp google maps is that when youre in a parking lot, it gives you no idea of which way to turn when you exit , any fixes to this???????


Ummm...have a sense of direction? You're a professional driver for goodness sake! Surely you can tell if you're on the north, south, east, or west side of the street you're exiting on to, know which direction your destination is, and figure it out. It's not really rocket science. If you need a navigation app to get you out kf a parking lot, I would suggest finding more suitable work!


----------



## Chef Aarron

KevRyde said:


> My last rider this evening told me as she was exiting my car, "I think you're my favorite Lyft driver ever!". I use Google Maps. You do the math.


But it was an Uber trip! You do the math! LOL!


----------



## Chef Aarron

KevRyde said:


> We'll I don't give out water or snacks, and I don't let riders plug into my sound system, so what else could it be? Maybe it's a combination of my smart choice of Google Maps and my overall awesomeness!
> 
> View attachment 26669


Was your butt sore after a day of driving?


----------



## Tedgey

steel108 said:


> I have always used Waze and decided to try Google Maps because of this thread.
> 
> WOW, Google Maps is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much better. Waze is honestly complete trash, but I never knew that there was another option. Waze is a Honda Civic and Google Maps is a Porsche. Still waiting for the Lambo of GPS.


Trouble with Lamborghini is they're not actually all that fast. They look totally *****en though. HST, I agree. Waze sucks ass.


----------



## MyRedUber

There was a minor update to Waze this afternoon (Sydney time) and Waze is now doing lane guidance, text and spoken.


----------



## Tedgey

JimS said:


> Whaaaaa____T?????
> 
> First, no one has said (myself included) that the fundamental problem with Uber transferring GPS coordinates to the nav app doesn't exist on Maps. I agree with you here. If an address is input, transfer the address, not the coordinates. That would solve the problems for everyone.
> 
> I'm also not suggestiong multiple nav apps. The Driver [err..partner] App map shows where you are and your destination on a constantly updating scale, zooming in as you get closer. When you go back to your Uber App as you approach your destination, you really don't need turn by turn any more. Just enough information to see the address and sometimes even the exact building you're looking for. Not pompous or arrogance. Barely a suggestion. It's what I do. I didn't say you must do it.
> 
> Your solution is ANYTHING but concrete. More like liquefaction. It introduces problems I've never had before.
> 
> Really, the whole point everyone here is trying to make is that there are nav choices on your app for a reason - personal preference. Neither are perfect. Wish I had more options.
> 
> FWIW, I can't pick up and relocate the pin on Maps like others here have claimed.
> 
> All this is subject to my experience using Android on a Samsung Galaxy Note 5 and may not reflect the same experiences people have using an iPhone.


"Your solution is ANYTHING but concrete. More like liquefaction."

Solid! Oh wait.

This uberperson knows how to argue. Well played JimS, well played indeed.

Also, Waze blows.


----------



## dnlbaboof

Chef Aarron said:


> Ummm...have a sense of direction? You're a professional driver for goodness sake! Surely you can tell if you're on the north, south, east, or west side of the street you're exiting on to, know which direction your destination is, and figure it out. It's not really rocket science. If you need a navigation app to get you out kf a parking lot, I would suggest finding more suitable work!


This was a very mean post, if there is a goddamned freeway somewhere in an area I dont know how do I know whether to turn left or right when the GPS has yet to calibrate when I leave the lot!!!! and im not a professional driver im rookie making 85 cents a mile oh damn never mind I already quit BOOBER aka uber


----------



## Bnerdy

dnlbaboof said:


> This was a very mean post, if there is a goddamned freeway somewhere in an area I dont know how do I know whether to turn left or right when the GPS has yet to calibrate when I leave the lot!!!! and im not a professional driver im rookie making 85 cents a mile oh damn never mind I already quit BOOBER aka uber


I agree. I don't consider myself a prossional driver by any means. I'm just a guy with a car belong out people who need rides for money. I don't wear a suit or open doors. I can't imagine a professional driver working for these rates that we get. 
To put someone down cause the don't know to go north or south out of a parking lot is silly and unnecessary. Just give someone advice. Help the out instead of putting them down. We are just regular people with cars. I thought hat was the thing of what uber X www about. That it could be your neighbor picking you up. We talk about riders all the time but a lot of drivers are just as entitled and stuck up.


----------



## Chef Aarron

dnlbaboof said:


> This was a very mean post, if there is a goddamned freeway somewhere in an area I dont know how do I know whether to turn left or right when the GPS has yet to calibrate when I leave the lot!!!! and im not a professional driver im rookie making 85 cents a mile oh damn never mind I already quit BOOBER aka uber


Okay, you want advice? If you look at the map before you even hit the nav button there is a dot that's you and there's a dot that is the destination. There are roads between those dots. When you leave the parking lot, turn toward a road that takes you in the direction of the dot that is your destination. It's not hard to figure out that much. Nav is for finding the best route among many choices, not for getting you out of a parking lot!

And don't tell me you're not a ptofessional driver. You get paid to drive! If you're getting paid, it is reasonable to expect that you can find your way out of a darn parking lot!

I'm sorry if you're so sensitive that your poor little feelings are hurt by the observation that if you don't have a basic ability to read a map and the most rudimentary sense of direction you should pick a different job. But come on, dude, if you can't read a map to get out of a parking lot, you're barely competent for life much less driving! If you're that butt hurt for being called out as incompetent at the task of getting a passenger from poin A to point B when you can't even leave point A without the nav telling you how, I can't even begin to imagine how you must cry when a rider tells you you're going the wrong way (which must happen a lot)!

And to BNerdy, most "regular people with cars" can read a map! My 7 year old can draw a map between my house and her mother's and her school for goodness sake! Quitting Uber was a great decision....for the riders!


----------



## s5rus

I use Waze as well, much better than Google maps IMO. Once I get an address I leave it alone. If I have questions of PAX about destination I use hands free phone. It's not worth fiddling with the phone while you're driving.


----------



## dnlbaboof

Chef Aarron said:


> Okay, you want advice? If you look at the map before you even hit the nav button there is a dot that's you and there's a dot that is the destination. There are roads between those dots. When you leave the parking lot, turn toward a road that takes you in the direction of the dot that is your destination. It's not hard to figure out that much. Nav is for finding the best route among many choices, not for getting you out of a parking lot!
> 
> And don't tell me you're not a ptofessional driver. You get paid to drive! If you're getting paid, it is reasonable to expect that you can find your way out of a darn parking lot!
> 
> I'm sorry if you're so sensitive that your poor little feelings are hurt by the observation that if you don't have a basic ability to read a map and the most rudimentary sense of direction you should pick a different job. But come on, dude, if you can't read a map to get out of a parking lot, you're barely competent for life much less driving! If you're that butt hurt for being called out as incompetent at the task of getting a passenger from poin A to point B when you can't even leave point A without the nav telling you how, I can't even begin to imagine how you must cry when a rider tells you you're going the wrong way (which must happen a lot)!
> 
> And to BNerdy, most "regular people with cars" can read a map! My 7 year old can draw a map between my house and her mother's and her school for goodness sake! Quitting Uber was a great decision....for the riders!


thanks for the advice but it would still be cool if it would tell us which way to turn when you leave a parking area, since the final destination might not be in the same direction as where the freeway is, and GPS apps are all about adding every feature to make things easier, i could easily just say dont use GPS at all or youre dumb???? GPS apps are all about making things easy, period. With your hothead did many riders fear you, fear they might end up in a bodybag? lol


----------



## I have nuts

kingdog said:


> and I'm guessing you've never touched google maps. passengers love waze? lolz, *passengers are idiots generally speaking so, that means nothing*.
> repositioning the flag is more likely to get you in trouble trying to find a place, not to mention rear end someone. it's really easy to figure out what street your pax is on, as I said any decent driver anticipates this by verifying the actual address..
> 
> reasons why waze is inferior to google maps:
> 
> *doesn't tell you what side of the street your destination* is on- deal breaker
> 
> gives you pop up ads when stopped- deal breaker
> 
> can't input directions while moving- deal breaker
> 
> really annoying and utterly useless notifications about red light cameras, potholes, and cars stopped on shoulder
> 
> NO LANE ASSIST- google maps is so far superior, anyone that drives for a living is a sucker if you're not using google maps lane assist
> 
> SLOW AF- ever make a wrong turn with waze? watch it take a slow four seconds to re adjust, while you've passed the next turn you were supposed to make
> 
> waze will embarrass you- can't tell you how many times when I was new and thought waze was good that it started to take me on some loopy roundabout route only for my pax to say 'uhh what are you doing? I'm right down the street.." no traffic..
> 
> waze will overcharge your pax- yay waze never taking the conventional route thats often the best, instead taking circuitous routes that may save 30 seconds but add two miles to the fare thus over charging your rider. unprofessional.
> 
> so yeah, keep using waze, enjoy!
> 
> ps- try google maps for a week and you'll never open waze again


+1


----------



## Lnsky

I've never had a problem with Google. Waze gives really shitty routes in my city that no normal person would ever take so I quit using it.


----------



## Uberpoordriver

How is this top ten this bs should be rate increase


----------



## Backdash

WAZE!
GOOGLE MAPS!
NO WAZE!
YOUR DUMB, GOOGLE MAPS!
SHUT UP IDIOT WAZE!


----------



## tradedate

Backdash said:


> WAZE!
> GOOGLE MAPS!
> NO WAZE!
> YOUR DUMB, GOOGLE MAPS!
> SHUT UP IDIOT WAZE!


That prettty much sums up the last nine pages here.


----------



## Rich2nyce

Google maps has been freezing on me during rides and takes 2-3 minutes to force close, re-open, and re-center back to route. Havent found a solution for this yet but drive slow and hope i dont miss a turn or if its a cool pax just kindly ask them for directions


----------



## MyRedUber

Is this thread still going?

And why is it "Featured"?


----------



## Jack Pavlov

Oh 


galileo5 said:


> "Routes" and then hit "Map." Waze shows you different routes, too; it's not just text-based.


Oh okay, yeah I don't think I played around with it long enough to discover that. The user interface on it is just too horrendous for me. I hate bubbly looking interfaces.


----------



## galileo5

MyRedUber said:


> Is this thread still going?
> 
> And why is it "Featured"?


It doesn't help kill the thread with your needless reply such as this one.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

If the Uber app transferred the address instead of coordinates it would take us to the front of the business/house as Waze normally does when you input an address which is why it's the best out there, however since it transfers coordinates it sends us to the exact location of those coordinates instead of where we should be going, namely the front of the business/house.

If google would bring back the google navigation widget as well as for not making it so ridiculously complicated to go to an address after you've already arrived at the first one, maybe I would consider using it, 6 years after the last time I used it.


----------



## galileo5

http://fortune.com/2016/01/29/waze-lyft-deal/


----------



## Tedgey

galileo5 said:


> http://fortune.com/2016/01/29/waze-lyft-deal/


"Its data quality already makes it second only to Google Maps itself"

Thank you for arguing my point


----------



## MyRedUber

galileo5 said:


> It doesn't help kill the thread with your needless reply such as this one.


So, why did you reply?


----------



## galileo5

MyRedUber said:


> So, why did you reply?


It's my thread. I couldn't care less either way.


----------



## galileo5

Tedgey said:


> "Its data quality already makes it second only to Google Maps itself"
> 
> Thank you for arguing my point


You conveniently left out "... by some evaluations...."
Cherry-picking quotes is fun.


----------



## Chef Aarron

dnlbaboof said:


> thanks for the advice but it would still be cool if it would tell us which way to turn when you leave a parking area, since the final destination might not be in the same direction as where the freeway is, and GPS apps are all about adding every feature to make things easier, i could easily just say dont use GPS at all or youre dumb???? GPS apps are all about making things easy, period. With your hothead did many riders fear you, fear they might end up in a bodybag? lol


Actually, my riders love me! In part, I imagine, because when I pick them up, I immediately start toward the destination without any delay waiting for the GPS to think for me.


----------



## swimmerbhs

Google maps has had me on the wrong street before. The pax just laughed and told me his has done it before too.


----------



## Tedgey

galileo5 said:


> You conveniently left out "... by some evaluations...."
> Cherry-picking quotes is fun.


Yes. Like this one...

"Google Maps continues to lead the pack of GPS apps with its excellent maps, generous features, and general reliability."


----------



## galileo5

Tedgey said:


> Yes. Like this one...
> 
> "Google Maps continues to lead the pack of GPS apps with its excellent maps, generous features, and general reliability."


Missing the main point of the article:
"Waze will now be the default navigation tool for Lyft drivers, and integration will enable new features...."


----------



## Tedgey

galileo5 said:


> Missing the main point of the article:
> "Waze will now be the default navigation tool for Lyft drivers, and integration will enable new features...."


And who wants excellent maps, generous features, and general reliability when you can get real time updates on the free car wash the local high school band is staging for a fund raiser?

Waze is the BravoTV of navigation apps.


----------



## galileo5

Tedgey said:


> And who wants excellent maps, generous features, and general reliability when you can get real time updates on the free car wash the local high school band is staging for a fund raiser?
> 
> Waze is the BravoTV of navigation apps.


Are you done? Your argument is really stupid.


----------



## Tedgey

Worst. That


galileo5 said:


> Are you done? Your argument is really stupid.


Watch a lot of BravoTV do you? I'm not surprised, based on your choice of navigation apps.


----------



## Coachman

I don't have the option for Waze on my app anymore. Am I the only one?


----------



## JaxUbermom

Whiteorchids said:


> Ok. Why does the nav voice prompts stop once I start trip? I like to hear them I also tried my Bluetooth and nothing's coming out of there either. I'm using iPhone 6s Plus. How can I get the nav voice working?


Schlogging through posts if this was answered and I missed it, sorry. The UBer app turns off the voice feature because they believe passengers don't like to hear your GPS and the blue tooth option would be great, but hasn't been fixed/updated to my knowledge. Kind of sucks.


----------



## Bill Collector

Coachman said:


> I don't have the option for Waze on my app anymore. Am I the only one?


Under Accounts / Settings.... Do you have Android or Apple?


----------



## MyRedUber

JaxUbermom said:


> The UBer app turns off the voice feature because they believe passengers don't like to hear your GPS and the blue tooth option would be great, but hasn't been fixed/updated to my knowledge


In the Uber driver app, once you start navigating, there's a mute button on the top/right of the map screen. Turn that off and you'll hear navigation voice prompts.
If you can't hear the voice prompts in your bluetooth earpiece, you may need a later model. I forget the detail but there's a later version of bluetooth that the later model earpieces use.


----------



## JaxUbermom

MyRedUber said:


> In the Uber driver app, once you start navigating, there's a mute button on the top/right of the map screen. Turn that off and you'll hear navigation voice prompts.
> If you can't hear the voice prompts in your bluetooth earpiece, you may need a later model. I forget the detail but there's a later version of bluetooth that the later model earpieces use.


Will investigate the BT issue. Thanks for the head up on that one!


----------



## galileo5

Coachman said:


> I don't have the option for Waze on my app anymore. Am I the only one?


Will you clarify? If you have the app on your phone, the driver app will present it as an option.


----------



## DriverX

Altima ATL said:


> Nah - Waze is just too busy of an app for me.
> 
> If I need warnings about police or spot the vehicle on the shoulder, then would be time to think about doing something else.


It can have better routing around traffic, however it can be too agressive, and the display is better than goog.


----------



## DriverX

kingdog said:


> you should never type while driving but sometimes it is necessary, the less fumbling the better. also, pop up ads looks so amateur.
> 
> it never tells you what side of the street, blame the pax, the app, whatever, it's a deal breaker as a professional driver.
> 
> route options to choose from? well sometimes you're picking people up in traffic and blocking a lane and you just need to be able to go and rely on the route given immediately. like I said, waze has embarrassed me many times. overcharged pax on imaginative longer routes many times. I could list the stories if you'd like. I don't think I've made a mistake or a wrong turn in about 300 rides using google maps. definitely can't say that about my waze days.
> 
> this fixation of needing to move the pin is an imagined issue. all drivers know to look at the driver app to verify the drop off. and again, this imagined issue of needing to move the pin all the time HARDLY overcomes the benefits google maps gives you. lane assist. end of story.
> 
> if I come off as hostile it is only because your OP title reads "EVERYONE MUST TAKE MY BAD ADVICE" ...


The flag direction denotes which side o fthe street the location is on.

It has several route options to choose from. push the 'routes' button next to 'navigate'

Waze uses google maps, they are owned by google.

You have the option in the navigation settings to select 'shortest' or 'fastest' for default routing preferences.

You can trun of the hazzard and cop warnings and traffic rerouting and navigation prefs if you want the google maps experience but why would you want that... I've had the cop alerts save my ass more than once that was plenty reason to be an early adopter.

Your complaints are those of a user who does not know how to use the tool and clearly not of someone who has used waze in a professional setting.

The complaints I have about waze are sometimes overly aggressive rerouting around perceived traffic jams that aren't that bad. I think is do to stupid impatient users who plant traffic jam standstill warnings when they are in typical rush hour slow traffic. Also people will plant road closures to keep traffic out of popular neighborhood shortcuts.

Also the alley drops have gotten worse. I've trained myself to recognize it when it happens but moving the pin is a good tip.

Waze is a memory hog so I need to restart my old S3 frequently when using it with all the other apps.

Lastly waze assumes I drive the speed limit and frequently warns me about upcoming turns too slowly.


----------



## MyRedUber

DriverX said:


> I think is do to stupid impatient users who plant traffic jam standstill warnings when they are in typical rush hour slow traffic. Also people will plant road closures to keep traffic out of popular neighborhood shortcuts.


I don't care what the underlying cause is, but Waze keeps giving me crazy routings.
But now that you mention it, the fact that Wazers can have such a negative effect is reason enough to steer clear of it.



DriverX said:


> Waze is a memory hog so I need to restart my old S3 frequently


It's also heavily dependent upon a 100% internet connection and the server to do navigation, rather than being done internally.

I've been running Waze for weeks, when I've not got a paying passenger in the car.
My overall impression is it's a toy satnav app, one for those who prefer video gaming and collecting points.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

galileo5 said:


> I would strongly urge every driver to use Waze solely because it allows the destination pin drop/checkered flag to be moved. Since the driver app transfers GPS coordinates instead of the actual address to nav apps, depending on the coordinates, the driver can be led to the other side of the block, creating a bad experience for both driver and passenger.
> 
> What I do during the trip (long before approaching the destination) is check to see if the final street in Waze corresponds to the street listed in the driver app. If it doesn't match up, I replant the flag to the correct side of the block. That would lead me to the right address. Doing this is important because it allows me to avoid the hassle of frustratingly navigating through headache one-way streets.
> 
> It's smart to check the final street on your way to the passenger and to the passenger's destination.
> 
> The way to reposition the flag/pin is to long-press where you want the flag to be. When the address bubble pops up (with the correct street) after the long-press, tap on the small, circled _I_ in the upper right corner of that bubble, then hit Go.


waze is ways to busy for me.


----------



## galileo5

DriverX said:


> Your complaints are those of a user who does not know how to use the tool and clearly not of someone who has used waze in a professional setting.


That's a great point: Many who say it sucks, don't know how to use it. 
Most of my passengers who are familiar with it love it.
Some are vaguely familiar with it and tell me their friends rave about it.
Very few never heard of it.
None of my passengers has said anything negative about it.


----------



## phuseche

I have been a happy Waze user for several years.

However, thanks to Galileo5 and this thread, I decided to give a try to Google maps the last couple of days. I think I am being converted to Google Maps. Galileo, I think this post is having the opposite effect of what you wanted. Instead of making some people use waze, it makes them try GM ... and they move away from Waze after they try both. 

Still missing a couple of things from Waze. But it may be a matter of habit. 

I a few days I will let you know if I really switch to GM for good, or if I stay with Waze.

Couple of quick things I noticed so far:
- GM, the lane indications are superior.
- GM, I like that it tells you the name of the street into which you are to turn, instead of just "turn left".
- I miss from Waze that on GM you do not see the distance for the alternate routes, only the time difference.
Waze can save you a bit of time by being a bit more agressive with several additional turns into smaller streets. (yes, these days I have been running both at the same time to better compare - kinda strange listening to both at the same time over the earpiece). 
- As said by others before, GM sometimes take much longer to load when you start to navigate.

More feedback to come.


----------



## kingdog

DriverX said:


> The flag direction denotes which side o fthe street the location is on.
> 
> It has several route options to choose from. push the 'routes' button next to 'navigate'
> 
> Waze uses google maps, they are owned by google.
> 
> You have the option in the navigation settings to select 'shortest' or 'fastest' for default routing preferences.
> 
> You can trun of the hazzard and cop warnings and traffic rerouting and navigation prefs if you want the google maps experience but why would you want that... I've had the cop alerts save my ass more than once that was plenty reason to be an early adopter.
> 
> Your complaints are those of a user who does not know how to use the tool and clearly not of someone who has used waze in a professional setting.
> 
> The complaints I have about waze are sometimes overly aggressive rerouting around perceived traffic jams that aren't that bad. I think is do to stupid impatient users who plant traffic jam standstill warnings when they are in typical rush hour slow traffic. Also people will plant road closures to keep traffic out of popular neighborhood shortcuts.
> 
> Also the alley drops have gotten worse. I've trained myself to recognize it when it happens but moving the pin is a good tip.
> 
> Waze is a memory hog so I need to restart my old S3 frequently when using it with all the other apps.
> 
> Lastly waze assumes I drive the speed limit and frequently warns me about upcoming turns too slowly.


ah I finally figured out why the you and OP have this imagined issue with the pin drop regularly, it isn't imagined at all! you're using waze, and in its inferior nature, it misguides you consistently. us enlightened google maps users don't understand this issue because it is much rarer.

exactly, google maps bought waze. they took their IP and their traffic algorithms and assimilated them into their much cleaner, much more professional nav app.

you state it yourself, "overly aggressive rerouting".. it's a deal breaker. many of the pax as I'm sure you know, use our services regularly, daily even. many of them know the most efficient route. so when waze tries to make you do some stupid, unnecessary maneuver they perk up and say to themselves, if not aloud, "wtf he doin?"

you're telling me with all your faithful use of waze, you have NEVER been embarrassed by it? regularly even? and no, it's not an unfamiliarity with the app, it's the stupid reroutes decided off imaginary traffic. many a times has a pax told me, in my waze days, "don't turn here I'm right down the street.." or something to that effect.

ps- I'm also using googlemaps on an iphone6s, super fast and clean. way faster re-routes than waze. also, real time spacing from turns is so much faster/cleaner. overall significantly harder to miss a turn using googlemaps than waze, undeniably. and what other feature competes with that? the OP original reason for taking his awful advice was proved to be equally applicable in googlemaps as well. when you get the address on googlemaps, you can verify the driverapp address and adjust the destination pin accordingly, just like waze. hahah it was clear that the OP had actually never used googlemaps before starting this thread.

pps- waze updated very recently and have incorporated some googlemaps-esque things like lane assist(weaker version). def. throws a favorable light on waze catching up to googlemaps or close to. this thread was started many days before that update however..


----------



## galileo5

kingdog said:


> the OP original reason for taking his awful advice was proved to be equally applicable in googlemaps as well. when you get the address on googlemaps, you can verify the driverapp address and adjust the destination pin accordingly, just like waze.


Why are you validating my "imagined" problem by pointing out that the pin could be adjusted in your app? If the pin being dropped at the opposite side of the block never happens, according to you, why even bother with this issue? Some dedicated GMaps users confirmed that it happens to them, too.

Flaws have been pointed out in both apps, but your massive ego won't allow you to see that and the point of this thread.


----------



## kingdog

galileo5 said:


> Why are you validating my "imagined" problem by pointing out that the pin could be adjusted in your app? If the pin being dropped at the opposite side of the block never happens, according to you, why even bother with this issue? Some dedicated GMaps users confirmed that it happens to them, too.
> 
> Flaws have been pointed out in both apps, but your massive ego won't allow you to see that and the point of this thread.


it isn't an imagined problem for you waze users! with google maps, it must set the pin better because I never have to do this. BUT if I needed to, it has the option, just like waze. I only discovered this because I it was clear you have never used googlemaps and I was fairly certain you could manipulate the pin just like waze. I was right.

googlemaps isn't flawless, but it leads the pack. I'm reluctant to discuss any of my gripes with googlemaps because you're so clearly dogmatic in your blind defense of waze it would just ensure your small mind jumps on any of these issues as proof that waze is better.

the point is, by all conceivable measures googlemaps is the better nav. you've actually had people on this thread convert to googlemaps once they saw how much better it was. waze is catching up, and soon it will be like this- like a video game type nav environment? then you're a waze person! like a no-nonsense, professional, faster nav? googlemaps.

please stop responding EVERYONE. I said it about 8 pages ago and it's still true- this thread should be dead and buried.


----------



## galileo5

kingdog said:


> it isn't an imagined problem for you waze users! with google maps, it must set the pin better because I never have to do this. BUT if I needed to, it has the option, just like waze. I only discovered this because I it was clear you have never used googlemaps and I was fairly certain you could manipulate the pin just like waze. I was right.
> 
> googlemaps isn't flawless, but it leads the pack. I'm reluctant to discuss any of my gripes with googlemaps because you're so clearly dogmatic in your blind defense of waze it would just ensure your small mind jumps on any of these issues as proof that waze is better.
> 
> the point is, by all conceivable measures googlemaps is the better nav. you've actually had people on this thread convert to googlemaps once they saw how much better it was. waze is catching up, and soon it will be like this- like a video game type nav environment? then you're a waze person! like a no-nonsense, professional, faster nav? googlemaps.
> 
> please stop responding EVERYONE. I said it about 8 pages ago and it's still true- this thread should be dead and buried.


If you need an app to help you determine which side of the road to drive on, then you shouldn't be doing this.


----------



## kingdog

galileo5 said:


> If you need an app to help you determine which side of the road to drive on, then you shouldn't be doing this.


what pray tell are you referencing? knowing which side of the road your destination is on is quite relevant, if thats what you mean. another knock against waze and a total deal breaker as it never tells you.

just let your stupid thread die already. I really don't understand. are you a masochist? do you like having your stupidity bumped to the top and highlighted? congrats, we are all fully aware of your idiocy.


----------



## galileo5

kingdog said:


> what pray tell are you referencing? knowing which side of the road your destination is on is quite relevant, if thats what you mean. another knock against waze and a total deal breaker as it never tells you.
> 
> just let your stupid thread die already. I really don't understand. are you a masochist? do you like having your stupidity bumped to the top and highlighted? congrats, we are all fully aware of your idiocy.


Someone posted earlier that Waze tells you which side of the street the destination is on. You have selective memory solely to justify your position. You ignore certain facts b/c it would hurt your point.
Do you realize this thread was started to help drivers? What do you do? Post a bunch of BS b/c you can't control your ego.
You tell others to stop posting in this thread, but you can't seem to follow your own advice.
Nazis can be silly.


----------



## MyRedUber

kingdog said:


> googlemaps and I was fairly certain you could manipulate the pin


How to you move the pin in GM? I haven't managed to do it.


----------



## kingdog

galileo5 said:


> Someone posted earlier that Waze tells you which side of the street the destination is on. You have selective memory solely to justify your position. You ignore certain facts b/c it would hurt your point.
> Do you realize this thread was started to help drivers? What do you do? Post a bunch of BS b/c you can't control your ego.
> You tell others to stop posting in this thread, but you can't seem to follow your own advice.
> Nazis can be silly.


so you're not going to explain your 'if you need an app to determine which side of the road to drive on" comment? that made zero sense? ok, fair enough, you've said lots of stupid things at this point.

someone posted earlier that waze tells you what side of the street? wowow! then it must be true! I told you, I used waze for hundreds of rides before I discovered googlemaps. it never told me what side of the street.

this thread was started to help drivers, with the language 'all drivers must take my bad advice' MUST.. and yes it has helped drivers! many of them have read my comments and tried out googlemaps to discover how much better it is! thus helping them. so you can thank me, some posters already have!

as long as you keep saying idiotic things I will keep shutting you down. I buried you alive in this thread so badly I think I messed you up. you're not sleeping, sitting there on this thread just hitting refresh over and over again. stalking me too, I saw you in the SF forums commenting on my stuff. LOL! be any more owned dog, you can't.

let your thread die! I will only respond further if you what you say is so hilariously stupid I just can't help myself.


----------



## kingdog

MyRedUber said:


> How to you move the pin in GM? I haven't managed to do it.


when you get the destination overview, press and hold anywhere by the destination pin to move it. I'm on an iphone6s, not sure if that is relevant.


----------



## galileo5

kingdog said:


> so you're not going to explain your 'if you need an app to determine which side of the road to drive on" comment? that made zero sense?


Lane guidance. Are you that dense?


kingdog said:


> someone posted earlier that waze tells you what side of the street? wowow! then it must be true!


What do you mean, "it must be true?" How is it not? You don't know how to use Waze, and it makes you feel better to attack those who do. That is an inferiority complex. 


kingdog said:


> many of them have read my comments and tried out googlemaps to discover how much better it is! thus helping them. so you can thank me, some posters already have!


Did you invent the wheel, too?


kingdog said:


> stalking me too,


Your ego is ridiculous. I couldn't care less about you or your white supremacist views.


----------



## kingdog

galileo5 said:


> Lane guidance. Are you that dense?


talking shit about lane guidance? wow you went full ****** there. I can't even respond to this with a straight face. google maps lane assist made it a must have for drivers. very difficult to miss turns. sets you up in the right lane so you can make your next turn easier. you would know this, appreciate it even, IF YOU EVER USED GOOGLEMAPS. what a stupid comment! all googlemaps users are laughing at you.



galileo5 said:


> What do you mean, "it must be true?" How is it not? You don't know how to use Waze, and it makes you feel better to attack those who do. That is an inferiority complex.


maybe waze has updated since I last used it, but in my waze days it NEVER told you what side of the street. why are you arguing that this isn't a bad thing? this has nothing to do with an unfamiliarity with an app- pick up pax, go to drop them off, waze doesn't tell you what side of the street! simple as that. so stupid.



galileo5 said:


> Your ego is ridiculous. I couldn't care less about you or your white supremacist views.


LOL. confirming exactly what I thought. yes, I messed you up so bad I had you stalking my posts and shit. lolol

you have stoically refused to concede that waze is inferior on ANY level to googlemaps. you have refused to acknowledge all of wazes faults. it is clear you have never touched google maps. all this being true, there is a reason why no one reading this thread respects you or your opinion!

any more idiotic points?


----------



## MyRedUber

kingdog said:


> when you get the destination overview, press and hold anywhere by the destination pin to move it. I'm on an iphone6s, not sure if that is relevant.


I'm using an iPhone 6 Plus, and I can't get the pin to move.


----------



## galileo5

kingdog said:


> google maps lane assist made it a must have for drivers. very difficult to miss turns. sets you up in the right lane so you can make your next turn easier. you would know this, appreciate it even, IF YOU EVER USED GOOGLEMAPS. what a stupid comment! all googlemaps users are laughing at you.


Do you find it helpful that it tells you to stay in the left lane to make a left turn? I don't have issues like this. 


kingdog said:


> maybe waze has updated since I last used it, but in my waze days it NEVER told you what side of the street. why are you arguing that this isn't a bad thing? this has nothing to do with an unfamiliarity with an app- pick up pax, go to drop them off, waze doesn't tell you what side of the street! simple as that. so stupid.


You don't know how to use Waze. Just admit it, and we'll stop this silly back-and-forth, okay? 


kingdog said:


> yes, I messed you up so bad I had you stalking my posts and shit. lolol


Reading a random thread revealing your disgusting political views does not mean stalking. You must presume I know where you live, too.


kingdog said:


> you have stoically refused to concede that waze is inferior on ANY level to googlemaps. you have refused to acknowledge all of wazes faults. it is clear you have never touched google maps.


Go back and read all 11 pages of this thread. Read it several times and get back to me b/c it's clear you have reading comprehension issues.


----------



## MyRedUber

galileo5 said:


> You don't know how to use Waze. Just admit it, and we'll stop this silly back-and-forth, okay?


The silly back-and-forth would stop if you stopped pushing a toy app on professional drivers.
You've made your point over and over and over and ...
I challenge you to not respond further.


----------



## galileo5

MyRedUber said:


> The silly back-and-forth would stop if you stopped pushing a toy app on professional drivers.
> You've made your point over and over and over and ...
> I challenge you to not respond further.


You win the challenge. Do you feel better?


----------



## kingdog

MyRedUber said:


> I'm using an iPhone 6 Plus, and I can't get the pin to move.


open googlemaps, pick random destination, you will be hovering over the destination pin and address now, press and hold anywhere on screen to move pin. if it isn't working for you I can't tell you whats wrong! just did it myself to confirm. older version of google maps?



MyRedUber said:


> The silly back-and-forth would stop if you stopped pushing a toy app on professional drivers.
> You've made your point over and over and over and ...
> I challenge you to not respond further.


exactly, waze is for people that like a video game type app, googlemaps is for pros. I dont even hate waze, I use it for personal nav often.

I realized I'm arguing with a child, makes me feel equally stupid. I'm finished, anyone that reads this thread will understand how and why googlemaps is better.


----------



## galileo5

kingdog said:


> open googlemaps, pick random destination, you will be hovering over the destination pin and address now, press and hold anywhere on screen to move pin. if it isn't working for you I can't tell you whats wrong! just did it myself to confirm. older version of google maps?


When you say, "pick random destination," are you telling the app to drive you there?


----------



## kingdog

galileo5 said:


> When you say, "pick random destination," are you telling the app to drive you there?


lol yes, to clarify, open googlemaps, enter your destination address, now you will be hovering over the final destination address pin and you can move it by pressing and holding anywhere.


----------



## MyRedUber

kingdog said:


> pick random destination, you will be hovering over the destination pin and address now, press and hold anywhere on screen to move pin.


OK. That means that you have to completely cancel the current trip.
With Waze, you can drop a new pin while the trip is still current.

But I'll still use GM when I have paying passengers in the car.


----------



## MyRedUber

galileo5 said:


> You win the challenge. Do you feel better?


You keep replying. Why do you do that.



kingdog said:


> I realized I'm arguing with a child,


Occasionally, I like to keep one thread aside just for a little fun. I really should stop.


----------



## galileo5

MyRedUber said:


> OK. That means that you have to completely cancel the current trip.
> With Waze, you can drop a new pin while the trip is still current.


Thanks for proving kingdog has reading comprehension issues and is a troll.


kingdog said:


> you're using waze, and in its inferior nature, it misguides you consistently. us enlightened google maps users don't understand this issue because it is much rarer.





kingdog said:


> I dont even hate waze, I use it for personal nav often.


You're an idiot.


----------



## elelegido

kingdog said:


> really annoying and utterly useless notifications about red light cameras, potholes, and cars stopped on shoulder


Agree. I don't drive on the shoulder, so this feature is an annoyance.


----------



## UberXCali

Lol, you guys are all silly. If a PAX drops a pin incorrectly, you go to where the pin is and then you cancel after 5 minutes. Collect your $4, it's more than the fare you would otherwise get.


----------



## galileo5

UberXCali said:


> Lol, you guys are all silly. If a PAX drops a pin incorrectly, you go to where the pin is and then you cancel after 5 minutes. Collect your $4, it's more than the fare you would otherwise get.


The passenger doesn't know where the navigation app will direct the driver.


----------



## UberXCali

galileo5 said:


> The passenger doesn't know where the navigation app will direct the driver.


Yes, that's the point. Play the app to your own advantages. If the Uber application is telling you that you have arrived, then you have arrived. The rider has been notified and it's up to him to find you. If he does not, you are allowed to cancel and collect your cancellation fee with no repercussions to you. I would just take screenshots of the time you arrived and the time you cancelled just to be safe, if a PAX tries to refund on you. After all, it's a seamless process!

This is what happens when Uber keeps cutting rates.


----------



## galileo5

UberXCali said:


> Yes, that's the point. Play the app to your own advantages. If the Uber application is telling you that you have arrived, then you have arrived. The rider has been notified and it's up to him to find you. If he does not, you are allowed to cancel and collect your cancellation fee with no repercussions to you. I would just take screenshots of the time you arrived and the time you cancelled just to be safe, if a PAX tries to refund on you. After all, it's a seamless process!
> 
> This is what happens when Uber keeps cutting rates.


I get it, but if the address is correct, I would at least like to make sure the navigation app takes me to that address. 
We'll agree to disagree.


----------



## UberXCali

galileo5 said:


> I get it, but if the address is correct, I would at least like to make sure the navigation app takes me to that address.
> We'll agree to disagree.


That's fine by me. We all have our own ways of Ubering. I respect your opinion as well!


----------



## SanPedroLover

Waze is cool but it is far inferior to Google Maps, On Android, Google Maps is FAR more detailed and it is easier to move around on (with your fingers on screen). 

I wish Google would update the Waze app they now own to be just like Maps.


----------



## Oscar Levant

UberXCali said:


> Lol, you guys are all silly. If a PAX drops a pin incorrectly, you go to where the pin is and then you cancel after 5 minutes. Collect your $4, it's more than the fare you would otherwise get.


There are times when I suspect a wrong pin drop, such as when the pin and the addy don't agree ( I know the city really well ), and in such cases, I just query the rider for the correct address, with a cut and paste ready "Hi, this is your driver. I was given an ambiguous/incorrect address, could you please text me the correct address? Thank you. " If I get a "drive to pin" I call t he rider to make sure he or she is where the pin is saying he or she is. There are times when it is way off. a lot of guys I'm noticing on this forum wait five minutes, and bail. As an UberBlack driver, when an average wait time for a ping is an hour or two ( and the average trip is $50 ) , I'd rather try real hard to find the rider, rather than cancel. Also, this might be the reason some people are getting the cancel warning, they are not trying hard enough to find their riders ( often a simple call solves the problem ). I disagree with drivers who are quick to cancel, since many times the riders are innocent, and you know, the software is glitchy as hell, and it might not be their fault, so why penalize the rider for it? I don't get that attitude, really. But, to each his own.


----------



## VeronicaDrives

I have the excuse," I'm new and don't have Waze" or something like that if my pax ever tells me what navigation app to choose. They don't have any say on what we use, am I correct?


----------



## galileo5

VeronicaDrives said:


> I have the excuse," I'm new and don't have Waze" or something like that if my pax ever tells me what navigation app to choose. They don't have any say on what we use, am I correct?


It depends on how much you care about your ratings.
I had one passenger tell me that he was in another car where the driver told him that another passenger wouldn't proceed with the trip unless he installed and used Waze to navigate to her destination.


----------



## dms

kingdog said:


> NO LANE ASSIST- google maps is so far superior, anyone that drives for a living is a sucker if you're not using google maps lane assist


Google doesn't provide Lane Assist in many countries like Australia.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy

I have use uber as rider all the time, I can tell you this, when I seen drivers with rate of 4.7 always they use waze with iphone, than when I seen drivers have rate 4.8 or 4.9 they always had samsung with google maps. You can check it out when you take uber as a rider than you will find out.


----------



## Tedgey

dms said:


> Google doesn't provide Lane Assist in many countries like Australia.


I agree. This was a 6 month old thread that was just screaming to be re-opened


----------



## galileo5

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> I have use uber as rider all the time, I can tell you this, when I seen drivers with rate of 4.7 always they use waze with iphone, than when I seen drivers have rate 4.8 or 4.9 they always had samsung with google maps. You can check it out when you take uber as a rider than you will find out.


----------



## dnlbaboof

so many riders say waze is better they are so dumb and annoying


----------



## EX_

*NO ALL DRIVERS MUST USE GOOGLE MAPS! GOOGLE MAPS BETTER BECAUSE I SAY IT IS BETTER THAN EVERYTHING EVER MADE EVER!!!1!!DOnOT USE WAZ3!!!*


----------



## Ms.Doe

Altima ATL said:


> Colonel Sanders voice giving me directions


CTFU!


----------



## djangoswango

Waze lags, f that nonsense.

I use Waze only on the highway and only for personal use.


----------



## Jo3030

Google Maps it is, going forward. LOL


----------



## galileo5

I've noticed for the most part that drivers who prefer Google Maps over Waze don't know how to use Waze.


----------



## autofill

You don't get paid sitting there toying with the waze app. It's better to drive to destination and if it's not correct, drive around more to correct address. This way you are getting paid a little more. You can blame the waze app is at fault to your pax.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

dnlbaboof said:


> so many riders say waze is better they are so dumb and annoying


I agree waze maps and waze riders are rude!


----------



## autofill

galileo5 said:


> It depends on how much you care about your ratings.
> I had one passenger tell me that he was in another car where the driver told him that another passenger wouldn't proceed with the trip unless he installed and used Waze to navigate to her destination.


That's when I tell the pax get the hell out!


----------



## galileo5

autofill said:


> You don't get paid sitting there toying with the waze app.


There's no "toying" involved. It's a regular nav app.


----------



## 4736353377384555736

UberXCali said:


> Yes, that's the point. Play the app to your own advantages. If the Uber application is telling you that you have arrived, then you have arrived. The rider has been notified and it's up to him to find you. If he does not, you are allowed to cancel and collect your cancellation fee with no repercussions to you. I would just take screenshots of the time you arrived and the time you cancelled just to be safe, if a PAX tries to refund on you. After all, it's a seamless process!
> 
> This is what happens when Uber keeps cutting rates.


Yup, I drive to a pin, not to a passenger. If the passenger ain't at the pin, then too bad for the passenger.



galileo5 said:


> It depends on how much you care about your ratings.
> I had one passenger tell me that he was in another car where the driver told him that another passenger wouldn't proceed with the trip unless he installed and used Waze to navigate to her destination.


Any jerk who tried to micromanage my driving down to what nav app to use would instantly be thrown out of my car.

I use Maps for rideshare and when I don't know where I'm going. I find that its route-finding and directions are better than Waze. However, when I know where I'm going and how to get there and I want traffic and hazard alerts, I use Waze.


----------



## PENCHODIMITROV

Just now a receive text from UBER that I can't use more Waze,there is restriction what are you think guys isn't MONOPOLIST????


----------



## Wardell Curry

Maps is terrible here. It will tell you to take a street that has been closed for the past 6 months. Waze directs you around traffic jams. Maps will tell you to continue and wait it out. If you just look at it from which app is most effective getting you to the destination on time, waze wins. Also waze gives you multiple routes to choose from to counteract upfront pricing.


----------



## Recoup

In Austin, the main drag of the entertainment district is closed to vehicles on Friday and Saturday nights. Waze is the _only_ app that won't tell me to drive down Sixth from Trinity to Rio Grande... So on weekend nights, Waze reigns supreme. I'm agnostic other times of the week. Use the app you like, why should anyone else care?


----------



## cdm813

I use Waze because there is a "fastest route" setting which normally doesn't take me the shortest route, therefore eating into some of the gap between rider pay and driver pay. Pax gets there quicker, I make more money. Win win.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

I wish waze would go away..i hate that app sucks


----------



## I_Like_Spam

When I was driving Yellow Cab, I kept a Rand McNally street map and a flashlight, to find the appropriate address.

But 99% plus of the time, never needed to consult it, I knew where I was going. The passengers put their care into the hands of a professional and counted on me to get them from where they were to where they wanted to be.


----------



## Veju

I dumped waze for 3 reasons:

1. Ads about adding stops to go to sponsored restaurants etc

2. The detours were pissing customers off even when they would have been more efficient

3. The constant badgering pop up to rate the app

I now use google maps except for lyft. I just wish google maps would automatically begin routing instead of the additional 2 button clicks to confirm I'm driving and that I want to "go".


----------



## Recoup

I_Like_Spam I'm sure your customers appreciated that! (Sincere, not sarcastic)

Me, I'm a part-time driver. I don't need a map to get to Sixth Street, but I'm not gonna pretend I know every street in my city. I keep my phone mounted where pax can see that I'm following the route (unless I _know_ the route is stupid, in which case I tell them why I'm going a different way).

I have the greatest admiration for e.g. London cabbies that have the Knowledge (must literally know every street in London) under their belts... but I'm not one of those guys, and both my pax and I are okay with that.
________

Also, for those hating on Waze, you really should try going through the settings. Waze is extremely tunable--you can turn off notifications on a very granular basis, you can keep it from doing those stupid "shortcuts" by choosing "faster" instead of "shorter," there are lots of ways to tweak it to your personal preferences. I didn't like it out of the box, but now that it's configured, I'm pretty happy with it.

For those who need to be told-- do this on the couch at home, not while you're driving, please.

As for the ads, they only pop up when you're not moving. I never even notice them. Tapping on the map will dismiss them (but why bother?)


----------



## Uberdriver2710

#deletewaze


----------



## thecaptain

galileo5 said:


> I would strongly urge every driver to use Waze solely because it allows the destination pin drop/checkered flag to be moved. Since the driver app transfers GPS coordinates instead of the actual address to nav apps, depending on the coordinates, the driver can be led to the other side of the block, creating a bad experience for both driver and passenger.
> 
> What I do during the trip (long before approaching the destination) is check to see if the final street in Waze corresponds to the street listed in the driver app. If it doesn't match up, I replant the flag to the correct side of the block. That would lead me to the right address. Doing this is important because it allows me to avoid the hassle of frustratingly navigating through headache one-way streets.
> 
> It's smart to check the final street on your way to the passenger and to the passenger's destination.
> 
> The way to reposition the flag/pin is to long-press where you want the flag to be. When the address bubble pops up (with the correct street) after the long-press, tap on the small, circled _I_ in the upper right corner of that bubble, then hit Go.


This is ridiculous. If you know which side of the street you are ending up, then you already know. If you cant figure out how to get across the street without waze, you should be using Uber not driving for them.


----------



## Rich2nyce

I use G-maps. Waze is just too busy and sometimes offers bad alternative routes and kills my battery quicker. Nothing is perfect but gmaps is the true boss of mobile Nav. I love the offline map use especially on vacation or areas with no cell service


----------



## cola363

All drivers must use Waze? You should take extra care when giving an advice.


----------



## galileo5

thecaptain said:


> This is ridiculous. If you know which side of the street you are ending up, then you already know. If you cant figure out how to get across the street without waze, you should be using Uber not driving for them.


Dummy. What about unfamiliar terrain and one-way streets?


----------



## OverTheBarrell

I've used both and I've been a Google maps fan for ages, Waze does present the information better, I can free navigate better, and it's normally much quicker on the directions than Google maps, but like all Gps systems it has issues...
The Australian version of Waze doesn't give me any Ads, but if that was the case that would be uninstalled ..
I've tired TomTom... it's ok as well...

I'm not really impressed with any Gps Nav systems really...


----------



## CYP

I love waze, turn off all the bells and notifications its an outstanding GPS app. With all the bells and notifications its annoying AF but with them off its outstanding.


----------



## thecaptain

If you are physically moving the pin, then you must know where you are moving it too...so if you forget if its a one way street between the time you woulda moved the pin and the time you get there, and you need the waze to tell you which side you are dropping them off then more power too you. Go use that waze. Most humans can get there, especially if they knew enough as to where to move the pin, but hey...recommend away bro. 
As for unfamiliar terrain, if you are moving the pin yourself as you state, then you are familiar enough to know when you look at the map. 
Google does just fine without all this switching, studying, switching and then finally diciding where to move the pin yerself. But you know, Rock on Garth. 
Good golly.


----------



## galileo5

What's worse than not knowing what you're talking about is responding to someone whose response you didn't understand.


----------



## peteyvavs

I have not found one nav system that doesn't suck.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

peteyvavs said:


> I have not found one nav system that doesn't suck.


I wouldn't drive any car with a navigation system. I don't need a computer to tell me I'm lost.

There is a lot to say about the old school method of just using a paper map.


----------



## peteyvavs

I never use a navigation to find a location, I like being lost and don't want to find myself.


----------



## Maven

Can't use Waze.  See https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-killed-my-waze.179664/#post-3138247


----------



## APettyJ

How many are aware that with Waze one has a better opportunity to edit the map itself, to make the experience better? The Waze map is edited by volunteers, and they are always looking for more. They are also always looking to see how better to improve the "Waze experience", and now even have a dedicated forum to get suggestions from Pro-drivers, especially rideshare drivers since the apps partner with them.

I've added a couple roadways to the Waze app in Philadelphia that took Google, Waze's parent company mind you, two further weeks to add. I feel it was the roads being added to Waze, with whom Google has a close relationship that Google added them when they did, because even the city's official maps and maps from other sources took longer to add the roadways.

Waze has those funky routings because it uses a lot of historic data to determine the time-efficient route at a particular moment. I can regularly beat Gmaps ETA, but have less success doing so with Waze. Same reason for routing people down "back alleys". Waze offers alternate routes like Gmaps, too. I do like the lane guidance of Maps better, and appreciate the focus on building shapes and other landmarks that can be missing from Waze. 

Ironically, Waze can be a little light on physical landmarks because they want to reduce "map clutter". I often lobby for the inclusion of more because those are what I as a driver find more useful (I was a UPS driver until August, when I bidded on another job within UPS and started ride-sharing to help offset earnings difference). I find it interesting that you drivers hate clutter, but it is the numerous alert pop-ups and even location of other Wazers that gets in the way, which I really think the Waze staff, who regularly chat with the editing community in their forums, need to hear.


----------



## Blue Poodle

Sniff.


----------



## Rakos

Blue Poodle said:


> Sniff.


Sniff back...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Jamez400

And... turn on that pot holed un paved one way street


----------



## hollowhollow

waze sucks advertising all over places, few night ago a passenger of mine thought i was gonna kidnap her with waze directed me to rural area with so many turns.


----------

